# Was ist nur los mit den Leuten?



## Viperxx (24. August 2010)

Hallo !

Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/

Heute Abend wurde ich nach 20 Minuten LFG in eine Grube hc Gruppe eingeladen. Toll denke ich, mein Pala braucht noch dringend Euip. 
Ich hau allen die passsenden Segen drauf und schon stürmt der Bär in Richtung erster Mobgruppe, kaum angetankt schnappt er sich die zweite und so weiter und so weiter. ---Klar mit einem GS von über 6000 kann man das ja gut machen, ob der Heiler mitkann oder nicht is ja egal. 
4 Minuten später wird der erste Boss angegriffen - der liegt kurz darauf im Dreck - dann loot - Tankschultern -  kein Plattenträger dabei - ich mach Bedarf - der Bär sagt kurz darauf "und der Pala sagt jetzt CU" und ich werde gekickt ... 
Gehts noch?? Mann kann ja nicht mal fragen was los war wenn der nicht aufn eigenden Server ist ?? Maximal auf ignore aber solche Leute gibts ja Tonnenweise?! Solche derartigen Vorgehensweisen sind mittlerweile Standard in WoW geworden und ich denke das dies mit Cataclysm nicht besser werden wird.
 Die Leute sind einfach nicht mehr die selben wir vor 5 Jahren. Solche Aktionen waren damals nicht an der Tagesordnung. Ich war fast soweit meine 2 Chars zu löschen und nie wieder ein Wort über WoW zu verlieren aber ich wollte meinen Frust hier preisgeben, ka ob jmd auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Ich kann nur sagen, es gibt andere Games und dahin wird es auch mich treiben, shit drauf


Grüße


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumeira (24. August 2010)

Na ja aber du warst ja augenscheinlich als Retri in der Ini. Und weils ein Tank Item war hätte ich gefragt ob ichs für Second mitnehmen kann.

Mfg


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, es gibt andere Games und dahin wird es auch mich treiben, shit drauf


Um ehrlich zu sein: Dann schleich dich doch. Auf Whiner können die Spieler gerne verzichten glaube ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viperxx (24. August 2010)

Das war sicher nicht das Problem Sumeira, echt nicht


----------



## NaturalDesaster (24. August 2010)

fragen sollte man schon. wäre nur fair, weil es ja ggf gold oder splitter für einen anderen wären. Fragen halte ich daher für angemessen, und nicht zu viel verlangt. Alles andere wirkt halt nach ninja abgreif-versuche




also selber schuld. da bringt heulen auch nichts

erst nachdenken, dann posten


----------



## Taknator (24. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Dann schleich dich doch. Auf Whiner können die Spieler gerne verzichten glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau über sowas hat er "geheult" er hat sich beschwert dass die comunnity lieber blöde sprüche ablässt als zu fragen oder zu helfen


----------



## Niggldiniklas (24. August 2010)

dann geh doch weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer nicht fragt, der hats darauf ankommen lassen^^
schönen gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viperxx (24. August 2010)

wenn es jemanden nicht passt, das der einzige Plattenträger Bedarf würfelt, dann sollte er zumindest einen Kommentar abgeben, das wärs eigentlich, man kann ja über alles reden denke ich.
Aber bei einem grundlosen kick aud der grp, nachdem man die ID hat ist schon sehr fies...


----------



## Sumeira (24. August 2010)

Wie du siehst TE. Scheint es doch das Problem zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ob ne ID oder nicht ist doch heutzutage eh egal durch den DungeonFinder bei dem ID´s ja eh nicht zählen.
Who cares? ^^


----------



## raggabagga (24. August 2010)

Es ist ja wohl selbstverständlich das ers dann für sein Tank equip nimmt wenn sonst niemand dabei ist der Bedarf+Skillung für hat. Gibt auch genug die Würfeln obwohl z.b. der Tank Bedarf hätte und man selbst als DD/Heal mit is. Find ich weitaus ärgerlicher. Naja auf jeden Fall,einziger Plattenträger,Bedarf auf das Tankzeug = Logisch ! Ob er fragt oder nicht,ändert doch auch nix dran,wer weiß ob derjenige es dann wirklich braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja,war vllt. nicht son tolles Erlebnis und ich finds auch stark überzogen,aber naja,reg dich nicht zu sehr drüber auf. Gibt auch genug die nicht so sind. Muss man jetz nicht wieder so groß aufziehen ;-)


----------



## Terminsel (24. August 2010)

Ok, du hast ne blöde Gruppe erwischt. Passiert. Wenn bei uns HdR über den Finder kommt, geht immer mindestens einer direkt nach dem Ladebildschirm wieder raus, meist der Tank. Neulich ist die ganze Gruppe gegangen. Auf einmal stand ich da alleine drin. Das war so bescheuert, ich musste erstmal lachen. Aber soll ich mich jetzt sonstwie darüber aufregen? Nöö, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar.


----------



## Grushdak (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/


Imo ist das ein Grund, ihn gleich wieder zu schließen.^^

Gibt es eigentlich auch mal positive Topics zu positiven Erlebnissen? ....
Wo man hinschaut ... "ach ja , gehts so , tut alles weh, muß ja, shice, bäh". aber der hat doch zuerst ..., menno ..."
und so weiter ...

Menschens, uns geht es "verdammt" gut - es gibt viele Gründe, sich tagtäglich zu freuen und dankbar zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz & gn8

*shice Schmerztabletten setzen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Chillers (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/
> 
> ...


----------



## Matchfighter (24. August 2010)

Naja so etwas ist natürlich nicht grade schön vor allem da nur ein plattenträger scheinbar dabei war .... 
Du sagst es treten recht oft solche Fälle bei wow auf.
Wenn man tiefer darüber nachdenkt, fällt einem aber auf, dass es nicht so viele sein können, denn nur "Opfer"(nich böse gemeint) bzw. Betroffene werden sich melden, wenn eben soetwas passiert Und das sind nunmal wirklich nicht viele im Vergleich zu der Zahl auf dem Server. Ein Beispiel wären Bewertungen in einem Hotel dort sind zwar einiges Positive dabei aber oftmals sehr viele negative Bewertungen, eben weil die positiv eingestellten Leute sich nicht weiter dazu äußern- Und man als Außensteher auch nur die Negativen Bewertungen aufgreift(nur ein Bsp). Die Positiven beeindruckten Spieler in inis oder auch Raids etc. werden niemals auch nur ansatzweise mal i-wo schreiben hach war das eine tolle inigrp. Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Von daher würde ich sagen es sind eigentlich eher weniger Leute die so sind, wie von dir beschrieben. Ich denke die Leute wissen eben einfach nicht wie man mit anderen Leuten die eben dahinter, hinter ihrem Char sitzen umgeht oder sie denken sich einfach es ist mein Spiel ,ICH habs gekauft also steht mir dort auch alles zu. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der Grund der Einstellung auch in der Erziehung steckt aber das wäre für einen Thread der über die falsche Verhaltensweise in einem Spiel handelt wohl zu weitgreifend =) 
Ich finds auch nicht schön aber man sollte sich einfach damit abfinden oder die Eigeninitiative ergreifen und den server von demjenigen merken + Namen nen Gm kontaktieren und einfach
mal abwarten was mit dem Ticket passiert.

Edit: Ja die Zahl dieser Sorte von Spielern nimmt leider zu, aber da man nicht persönlich zu einem dieser Leute spricht und diesem wohl auch nie in die Augen blicken kann, werden sie sich auch nicht ändern. Naja außer vl durch eine Ermahnung und nen Bann ;D


----------



## JacobyVII (24. August 2010)

Du warst nicht als tank drinnen -> du hast offiziell keinen Anspruch aufs item -> man fragt zuerst ob mans haben kann.

du bist schuld. ende


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. August 2010)

Ich kann Randoms bald auch nicht mehr sehen wo es geht versuche ich mittlerweile wieder Serverintern zu gehen. Es gibt einfach zuviele Egoisten in diesem Gruppenspiel. Naja ich finds schade das es soweit gekommen ist. Die letzte Randomgruppe wo ich drin war Prüfung des champions nhc weil ich das Heal Trinket haben wollte. Da droppt das Teil und der Tank würfelt für seinen Kollegen mit und is auch noch Stolz drauf, btw ich war der Heal. Danach hatte ich ne Woche keine Lust auf das Spiel weils solche Leute einem echt Kaputt machen

Edit:
@ Der über mir

Was ist denn groß dabei wenn er das Teil gebrauchen kann und es dann erwürfelt wenn alle Gier gemacht haben ist doch gut, du bist auch son Spieler der sofort Kickt anstatt kurz Nachzufragen, man man solche Leuten regen mich echt auf "*heul* der hat Bedarf so ein Schwein jetzt gehen mir evtl 20G für den Kristall durch die Lappen" das is doch absoluter Bullshit (sry für diesen Ausdrück) Aber alle sagen es ist zu leicht man bekommt zuviel Gold Bla Bla Bla aber dann wegen Paar Gold leute kicken weil man den anderen ja gar nichts mehr gönnt. 
Naja das ist die Community von Heute


----------



## Taknator (24. August 2010)

Matchfighter schrieb:


> Von daher würde ich sagen es sind eigentlich eher weniger Leute die so sind, wie von dir beschrieben.




es sind mehr als es mal waren und es werden leider auch immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hört immer seltener worte wie "hallo,tschüss,bitte,danke,..." und dafür immer mehr "gogo mach mal schneller, mach mal die mobgruppe x auch noch, lass boss a aus" umgangsformen scheinen manchmal echt völlig zu fehlen :/


----------



## Headhunter94 (24. August 2010)

Kommt leider vor da kannst nix machen, wobei mir sowas nocht nicht passiert ist eigentlich ist es aber erst nach 15 (?) Minuten möglich einen Spieler zu kicken oder? Naja wenn du wirklich mit dem Typen darüber reden wolltest könntest du den Namen merken auf seinen Realm gehen und ihn Fragen was ihn dazu getrieben hat, aber ich stimme dir zu, dass es das zu, für mich war es BC, nicht gab wie das in Classic war weiß ich leider nicht, weil noch nicht gespielt ; /


----------



## Miâgi (24. August 2010)

So wie dus gemacht hast, hätt ich dich vllt auch rausgeschmissen, wie andere poster schon sagen, hättest fragen müssen.

Da du das nicht tatest, wärest in meinen augen nen ninja looter und das finde ich sehr egoistisch.

Aber zum anderen thema: es stimmt schon, das das verhalten bei manschen spielern sehr arg an egoismus und intoleranz zugenommen hat.


das halt meine meinung

LG

PS: hatte kb immer auf groß und kleinschreibung zu achten


----------



## Arandes (24. August 2010)

Naja, da du der einzige Plattenträger warst, verstehe ich deine Ansicht - allerdings teile ich auch die Meinung der Gegner.

Jedoch ist es nunmal so heutzutage, dass jeder nur noch auf sich selbst achtet... von "Miteinander" oder "Fairness" oder gar "Menschenverstand" hat man nie was gehört. So ist sie halt, die neue Generation der MMOs - ich mein, ganz ehrlich (und ja, das mag nun provokant sein): Schau auf die Strasse... und nun überleg mal, wieviel Spieler WoW hat... na? Den einen oder anderen triffst du auch dort an, und online sind solche Leute ja noch viiiiel sozialer.

Wer das allerdings nicht abkann, sollte kein MMO spielen. Meine Zeit wird auch bald vorüber sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire89 (24. August 2010)

So ein Mist kenne ich auch oft in letzter Zeit,darum hasse ich es eig. wenn ich mit Personen von anderen Servern in den Inis muss.Wenn ein Gegenstand da ist den ich für mein Char. gebrauchen kann dann mache ich grundsätzlich "Bedarf" sollte es dann ein anderer haben wollen und kann mir ein guten Grund nennen warum ehr es dringender braucht als ich bin ich auch gerne bereit den Gegenstand abzutreten...hatte es vor kurzen mal in Seelenschmiede das ich mit mein DK (Tank) beim Endboss für ne Plattenhose für Tanks auch Bedarf gemacht habe und sie bekommen habe (war zu der Zeit grade erst 80 und hatte dem entsprechend noch nicht die besten Equip) daraufhin schreibt mich der eine DD an und fragt ob er die haben kann (als DD ne Hose für Tanks haben wollen ? Oo) daraufhin meinte ich zu ihm das ich die gerne selber behalten will für mein DK und zack fing er an rumzuheuln von wegen "Der Noob-DK der sogar weniger Schaden macht als der Tank bekommt die Hose ? LOL ?" und meinte dann er geht nicht ehr weiter bevor er nicht die Hose bekommt,da er die als DD nicht gebrauchen konnte denke ich mal er hat sich nur aufgeregt weil ihn das Gold für die Hose durch die Lappen gegangen ist,da es eh schon am Ende der Ini war bin ich dann kurzer Hand (mit der Hose) ausgestiegen,finde so ein Verhalten einfach nur assig,andere anzukacken nur weil man irgendein Gegenstand nicht bekommen hat,besonders ein den man eh nicht gebrauchen kann.Für mich sind so welche Leute einfach nur welche die Spiel nicht mehr von Realität unterscheiden können,wie fanatisch muss man denn auf das Spiel fixiert sein das man anfängt auszurasten nur weil man ein virtuellen Gegenstand nicht bekommen hat -.-


----------



## Gidohra (24. August 2010)

wen du wegen so einem scheiss zu heulen anfängst dann ist wow nichts  für dich.
es gibt immer welche die sich wie king charls aufführen habe ich auch ab und zu mal gemacht besonders lustig ist wen man tank und der Kumpel heal  ist (gezielte solo wipes ftw ^^)
 aber genau so wurde ich schon ohne Grund aus Gruppen gekickt das muss einem am a**** vorbeigehen wen iwelche Leute einen auf pro machen.
das spiel ist ein flamen und geflamt werden und wer es nicht ab kann solde aufhören


ps jeder Rechtschreibflam tötet einen Engel also überlegt es euch 2X


----------



## Dalfi (24. August 2010)

Dazu sag ich nur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matchfighter (24. August 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ
> 
> ...



Naja einerseits kennt man solche threads schon zu genüge, aber er hat darauf hingewisen das es so ein Thread wird von daher eher unangebracht ^^ Aber nette Idee xP


----------



## Spleez (24. August 2010)

der dudu is halt so ne pfeife ohne rl der sich n spaß draus macht leute wie dreck zu behandeln die halt noch kein gutes gear haben ... solche assis gehören doch verkloppt -.-


----------



## Renox110 (24. August 2010)

So wie du den Druiden dargestellt hast, hat er kein recht zu leben. Wenn außer dir kein Plattenträger dabei ist, ist es selbstverständlich, dass du Bedarf würfelst.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2010)

Hast du das Teil wenigstens bekommen oder wurdest du vorher gekickt?

Wenn du das Teil nicht bekommen hast, warte das nächste mal länger mit deiner Wahl. Erhöht wenigstens die Chance darauf, den Gegenstand doch noch zu bekommen.

Aber der Dudu ist wirklich nicht ganz dicht. So Goldgeil kann man doch nicht sein, um auf die 13g für das Item angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## Terminsel (24. August 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> das spiel ist ein flamen und geflamt werden und wer es nicht ab kann solde aufhören




Selten so herzlich gelacht. Auf die Flamer trifft man immer noch verhältnismäßig selten und wenn doch, dann begibt man sich nicht auf das gleiche, dumme Niveau, sondern reagiert ironisch oder sarkastisch. Besonders unterhaltsam wird es dann, wenn die nicht mal kapieren, was man da gerade geschrieben hat. Möchtest du mir allen Ernstes erzählen, dass es irgendeinen Sinn macht, jemanden als "Kacknoob" zu bezeichnen, nachdem er dich gerade als "Noob" titulliert hat. Das hat doch eher was von Kindergarten: "Du bist doof!" "Nein, du bist viel dööfer!" 

Merkst du was?

Was dein "Argument" gegen Rechtschreibflames betrifft: Nach deiner Philosophie wäre es doch durchaus angebracht, dich auch deswegen zu flamen, und wenn du es nicht ab kannst, bist du falsch....


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ
> 
> ...



Bist du ein bisschen wie der?

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


Edit: Passt eigentlich zu fast allen Postern hier.


----------



## Gidohra (24. August 2010)

wen du flamen willst mach doch aber wilst du dich wirklich auf die gleiche ebene wie alle anderen flamer begeben ( muhahaha komm ich reis dich auf flamer [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Niveau runter )[/font]
und zu flams gehört mehr als das dumm dümmer spiel und wen du auf dem falschen server bist hat man es nur mit solchen Leuten zu tun.


----------



## Holy Light (24. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day
gn8 ich geh schlafen XD


----------



## Streubombe (24. August 2010)

Mein Rat, pfeif auf den Dungeon-Finder... Bemühe deine Freundesliste und versuche eine Art Stammgruppe zu etablieren. Alles andere hat keinen Sinn, dafür sind einfach zu viele WoW-Spieler mit sozialer Inkompetenz und grenzenloser Dummheit gesegnet.


----------



## madmurdock (24. August 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Na ja aber du warst ja augenscheinlich als Retri in der Ini. Und weils ein Tank Item war hätte ich gefragt ob ichs für Second mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Mfg



Jo, einfach kurz "Ich nehms mal fuers Tankgear mit" find ich da auch angebracht. Wenn dann die Gruppe trotzdem noch was dagegen hat, wuerd ich eh nicht weiter mit denen mitwollen. Wer verbringt schon gerne seine Freizeit mit A**chloechern, die versessen auf billige 20g vom Splitter sind und einem nen 2nd Item nicht goennen, was sonst keiner braucht?


----------



## Arandes (24. August 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> wen du flamen willst mach doch aber wilst du dich wirklich auf die gleiche ebene wie alle anderen flamer begeben ( muhahaha komm ich reis dich auf flamer [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Niveau runter )[/font]
> und zu flams gehört mehr als das dumm dümmer spiel und wen du auf dem falschen server bist hat man es nur mit solchen Leuten zu tun.




~ Autsch... Manche Flamer verstehe ich... Unterstützen sollte man das aber generell nie.



> Bist du ein bisschen wie der?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> ...



oooo-kay... Krank... aber irgendwie gefällt mir das jetzt grad sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube, so in der Art werde ich mal versuchen zu spielen. Macht (mir) sicherlich Spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Aber der Dudu ist wirklich nicht ganz dicht. So Goldgeil kann man doch nicht sein, um auf die 13g für das Item angewiesen zu sein.



Wenn es Leute wirklich nur des Goldes wegen machen - naja... Sollen sie halt. Ich für meinen Teil bin da eher froh, einen Splitter zu bekommen. Bin zwar selbst Verzauberer und komme locker an die Mats, aber eben... die Faulheit ist des Menschen liebster Job, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst, ich verstehe es generell nicht, wie man sich ab einem Spiel aufregen kann... dafür sind Spiele nicht gedacht. Ich erinnere gern zurück an "Mensch, ärgere dich nicht"... Jaaaaaaaaaa. Damals kannte man halt noch keine MMOs, sonst würde das Spiel wohl "Stfu, Nap!" heissen.


----------



## Unkill (24. August 2010)

Natürlich sollte man davor Fragen, woher sollen denn auch die andren wissen, dass du auch Tank bist? Wenn ich etwas brauche frage ich auch, es ist auch einfach höflich. Darum finde ich, dass die andren richtig gehandelt haben, natürlich hätte man auch sprechen können, aber wenigstens hast du jetzt gelernt, dass du immer fragen solltest, wenn du was für dein Tankequip brauchst.

Ich hätte noch gefragt, warum du des brauchst, aber wenn du es nicht sagen würdest oder unhöflich wärst würde ich dich auch kicken.
Achja, und vor 5 Jahren wurde doch wohl auch noch gefragt, ob man es für Tankequip nehmen kann oder nicht? (Ich weiß, dass es da noch kein Dualspecc gab, aber manche skillten immer wieder um)


----------



## orkman (24. August 2010)

hmm hatte sowas noch nicht, aber aehnliches
kann dem TE nur recht geben
und die bloeden kommentare die hier so geschrieben werden , zeigen nur dass IHR selbst solche ********* seid ( bei den * koennt ihr euch selbst was dazu denken)
gibt auch leute , wenn sie nur 1 marke brauchen .. leaven sie einfach nach dem ersten boss ... ich persoenlich bleib weiter in der gruppe 

mfg


----------



## Terminsel (24. August 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> wen du flamen willst mach doch aber wilst du dich wirklich auf die gleiche ebene wie alle anderen flamer begeben ( muhahaha komm ich reis dich auf flamer [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Niveau runter )[/font]
> und zu flams gehört mehr als das dumm dümmer spiel und wen du auf dem falschen server bist hat man es nur mit solchen Leuten zu tun.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich es tun werde, sondern dir nur vor Augen geführt, dass sich deine Philosophie durchaus auch gegen dich richten kann. Deine Argumentation wirkt nämlich wie eine Rechtfertigung nach dem Motto: "Alle mache's also tu ich es auch." Ist aber falsch. Nur ein geringer Teil der Comm flamed wirklich häufig. Die, die es tun, fallen nur auf und deshalb wirkt es auf manche so, als würden Flamewars an jeder Ecke statt finden. Tatsächlich sind es aber immer die gleichen, traurigen Gestalten, die da einfach nur große Klappe haben.
Außerdem ist dieses "Wie du mir so ich dir"-Argument grundsätzlich hinfällig. Natürlich, eine direkte Beleidigung verdient eine angemessene Reaktion, aber dann doch bitte mit ein wenig Verstand. Manch einer (und immer noch nicht viele) scheint ja seine Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten auf ein paar Begriffe reduziert zu haben. Dazu zählen unter anderem "lol", "Noob", "l2p" u. Ä. Hier mit gleicher Münze zu zahlen, bleibt sinnfrei, gleich, wie man es dreht und wendet.
Weil also "alle" (oder scheinbar alle, siehe Erläuterrung weiter oben) es tun, musst du es auch tun? Wenn alle ihren Kopf auf den Schreibtisch knallen, weil Beulen grad "in" sind, machst du das dann auch?

Was den falschen Server betrifft: Weißt du, man gelangt auch immer an die Leute, die irgendwie zu einem selbst passen, im guten, wie im schlechten. Vielleicht erlebst du das auf deinem Server deshalb so oft, weil du dich mit den entsprechenden Leuten abgibst? Oh, das ist natürlich nur Spekulation.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2010)

Also ich verstehe _überhaupt_ nicht, wieso man hier nachfragen soll. Items sind zum Looten da, da das Teil kein anderer brauchen konnte, hat er es sich eben geschnappt. Wo jetzt das Problem liegt, soll mir mal einer erklären. Geht es um die 15 Gold beim Händler oder die 20 Gold für den Splitter? Dann fällt sogar mir nix mehr ein.


----------



## Vadesh (24. August 2010)

Ich setz mal woanders an: 

Er wurde nicht gekickt, weil er Bedarf auf Tanksachen gewürfelt hat, sondern eventuell (Ich war ja nicht dabei, von daher nur eine Vermutung) mit 1k DPS durch die Gegend gehüpft ist, dauer-afk war oder Sonstwas.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Er wurde nicht gekickt, weil er Bedarf auf Tanksachen gewürfelt hat, sondern eventuell (Ich war ja nicht dabei, von daher nur eine Vermutung) mit 1k DPS durch die Gegend gehüpft ist, dauer-afk war oder Sonstwas.



Dieser Thread dreht sich aber um den Kick wegen des Loots. Spekulationen sind hier komplett sinnfrei.


----------



## Belock (24. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe _überhaupt_ nicht, wieso man hier nachfragen soll. Items sind zum Looten da, da das Teil kein anderer brauchen konnte, hat er es sich eben geschnappt. Wo jetzt das Problem liegt, soll mir mal einer erklären. Geht es um die 15 Gold beim Händler oder die 20 Gold für den Splitter? Dann fällt sogar mir nix mehr ein.



ja genau, umgangsformen sind teilweise grausam rnd grp nur noch wenn man zu 3. anmeldet und auffüllt... ansonsten ist dank möglicher server trans-server übergreifende inis den meisten alles egal.einzig habgier und egoismen regieren.anpassen und spass haben mehr geht halt im mom nicht.und damit meine ich nicht so assi zu werden sondern halt nur noch zu 3. diese feature zu benutzen.


----------



## Terminsel (24. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich setz mal woanders an:
> 
> Er wurde nicht gekickt, weil er Bedarf auf Tanksachen gewürfelt hat, sondern eventuell (Ich war ja nicht dabei, von daher nur eine Vermutung) mit 1k DPS durch die Gegend gehüpft ist, dauer-afk war oder Sonstwas.



Daran hab ich auch kurz gedacht, aber der Kommentar des Tanks würd nicht ganz dazu passen. Vllt. war es auch nur eine eingespielte Vierer-Gruppe, die aus Spaß ab und an Leute kickt. Durfte ich auch schon erleben. *schulterzuck* Passiert. Ist nicht weiter tragisch.

Irgendwer fragte aber am Anfang des Themas nach positiven Geschichten: 

Neulich war ich mit meinem Pala, der bereits recht gut ausgestattet ist, in der HdB. Die übrigen Teilnehmer waren alle aus der gleichen Gilde - und alle noch nicht soooo doll ausgerüstet. Ich wurde iwann angesproche, was für Mordsschaden ich denn machen würde. Ich sagte, dass das mit meiner Ausrüstung kein Wunder sei und dass gerade die Instanzen mit 4er, 5er Mobgruppen ideal für den Pala seien, göttlicher Sturm ftw. Während es in der Ini weiterging unterhielt man sich ein wenig, machte ein bissel Spaß - und am Ende haben die vier mir gedankt, dass ich überhaupt mit ihnen mitgekommen wäre! Unabhängig von ihrem Dank, es waren nette Leute und ich würde mit denen wieder in eine Ini gehen, kämen die nicht von einem anderen Server.

Das ist übrigens ein richtiger Grund sich über den Dungeonfinder zu ärgern - wenn man angenehme Leute nicht in die FL übernehmen kann.


----------



## Vadesh (24. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dieser Thread dreht sich aber um den Kick wegen des Loots. Spekulationen sind hier komplett sinnfrei.



Aha und das hat man ihm beim Kicken gesagt oder wie? Es war eine Vermutung seinerseits, dass er deswegen gekickt wurde. Kann auch sein, dass sie ihn gekickt haben, weil er den Erfolg (Nicht mehr als 11 Stacks vom Debuff) versemmelt hat.


----------



## Kuisito (24. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day!


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Aha und das hat man ihm beim Kicken gesagt oder wie? Es war eine Vermutung seinerseits, dass er deswegen gekickt wurde. Kann auch sein, dass sie ihn gekickt haben, weil er den Erfolg (Nicht mehr als 11 Stacks vom Debuff) versemmelt hat.



Na also wenn der Tank die Instanz so gut kennt, dass er genau weiß wie viele Gruppen er gleichzeitig pullen kann, wird er den Erfolg ja wohl schon haben, außerdem wird das ja vorher abgesprochen.


----------



## Kuisito (24. August 2010)

War der Druide zufaellig vom Server Frostwolf? Denen wuerde ich es zutrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (24. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na also wenn der Tank die Instanz so gut kennt, dass er genau weiß wie viele Gruppen er gleichzeitig pullen kann, wird er den Erfolg ja wohl schon haben, außerdem wird das ja vorher abgesprochen.



Gibt genug Erfolge, die man beim "vorbeigehen" mitmacht. Da man die Erfolge aus PdC, SS, Grube und HdR eh nicht für den Protodrachen braucht, denke ich nicht, dass da großartig was abgesprochen würde. Und was heißt denn bitte als Tank eine Instanz so gut kennen? Mittlerweile kennt doch jeder jede Instanz bis in die hinterletzte Ecke. 
Und vom Wissen, wie viele Gruppen man pullen kann will ich eins behaupten: Tank pullt so viel er will, wenn's klappt - wunderbar -wenn's nicht klappt, wird der Heiler geflamed.


----------



## Zwuusch (24. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe _überhaupt_ nicht, wieso man hier nachfragen soll. Items sind zum Looten da, da das Teil kein anderer brauchen konnte, hat er es sich eben geschnappt. Wo jetzt das Problem liegt, soll mir mal einer erklären. Geht es um die 15 Gold beim Händler oder die 20 Gold für den Splitter? Dann fällt sogar mir nix mehr ein.



So und nicht anderes ist das, ausser alle beschliessen vorher das etwas anderes gilt.


----------



## Arandes (24. August 2010)

Zwuusch schrieb:


> So und nicht anderes ist das, ausser alle beschliessen vorher das etwas anderes gilt.




Aber eben genau das ist für jeden anders. Genau so könnte man meinen wäre die Höflichkeit angebracht ("Hallo" bspw.), sonst könnte man im Vornerein ja auch sagen "Heh, ich bin dann ein Asi, ich sage nicht hallo und so". Wenn mans nicht sagt, gilts ja nicht anders...

Ich liebe solche Sprüche, denn wo stehts geschrieben? Nirgends. 

Edit: Nicht falsch verstehen, ich nehme hier keine Partei ein.


----------



## datsoli (24. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich erinnere gern zurück an "Mensch, ärgere dich nicht"... Jaaaaaaaaaa. Damals kannte man halt noch keine MMOs, sonst würde das Spiel wohl "Stfu, Nap!" heissen.



made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> *Maximal auf ignore aber solche Leute gibts ja Tonnenweise?!*



woran das wohl liegt? da stellt sich mir die Frage ob du nicht mal deine Art überdenken solltest. 
Und ja meine war immer leer.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. August 2010)

Zum „Bedarf“ anmelden:



Seit wann muss man erst mal Fragen ob man Bedarf machen darf und sich dafür Rechtfertigen wofür was man das braucht?

Wenn z.b. für meinen Schurken ein Dolch Dropt der besser ist als mein alter schlage ich zu ohne vorher zu fragen.



Ersten können sowieso nur die Bedarf anmelden die auch diese Sachen tragen können und zweitens ist das eben so das jeder das recht hat Bedarf anzumelden. Es sei denn es wurde vorher was anderes ausgemacht was aber in HC sehr selten vorkommt. Das ist eher in Raids die Regel.



Wenn ich was brauche meld ich Bedarf an fertig aus, außer wenn ein anderer das auch tragen kann frag ich der Höflichkeitshalber auch mal nach und geben dem den Vortritt dem es mehr bringt als mir.



Wenn das aber für Dich schon Empörend ist spiel erst mal Arena PvP da sind die Bandagen härter angezogen. Mach Dir aber nix draus, auf solche Trottel und deren Mitläufer wirst Du immer mal stoßen. Ist eben die „Gesellschaftliche Norm“ in diesem Land.


----------



## shade69 (24. August 2010)

Troll? wege daemlicher Schultern die eh keiner will wurdest sicher nicht gekickt. Hast mal ins recount geschaut wie viel dmg du gemacht hast? Sonst irgendwas (eventuell ausversehen) vergimpt? da "der erste" boss im dreck liegt werden die schultern auch noch blau gewesen sein!!!.... ich hab schon viele assis erlebt aber sowas nicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. August 2010)

Ich habe schon Leute erlebt, die bedürftig sind und ne Sekunde später entzaubern.

Man hat 3 Gründe, in einer Instanz Bedarf anzumelden:
1. First Need (aktuelle Skillung)
2. Second Need (Zweitskillung, der Palatank würfelt auf ein Item für seine Heilskillung)
3. Aufbau eines PVP-Sets (allerdings mit Ansage und Zustimmung, da dich keiner für ernst nimmt, wenn du auf ein 200er Item Bedarf machst, wenn du 264 besitzt)

Ansonsten gibt es keine Gründe. Es gibt kein "wenn ich mal Vergelter spielen will" oder "ich brauche Gold". Nur weil ich Bedarf würfeln KANN, MUSS ich dies nicht tun. Es gehört bei Drops, die man nicht benötigt einfach zum guten Ton, diese auswürfeln zu lassen. Entweder sie werden entzaubert oder der Gewinner hat 3 Gold.

Was den Kick angeht, ob dieser gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, kann ich an diesem kurzen Ausschnitt nicht erkennen. Zu wenig Input. Kicken tue ich aber nur Personen, die der Gruppe schaden. Wenn sich der Heiler weigert zu heilen, der Tank sich weigert, ihm entrissene Mobs zurückzuholen, weil ihm alle 3 DDs ständig die Aggro klauen (was auch nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn die DDs je 3k GS mehr besitzen und 10 Sekunden "antanken" nicht reichen, um einen einzelnen Schlag angetankt zu haben)
Es gibt eine Grundregel für mich in heroischen Instanzen: Wenn meine Teufelswache mehr Aggro erzeugt als der Tank, kann ich auf den Tank verzichten :>

Über extrem Bedürftige kann man sich unterhalten, sowas würde ich klar ansprechen. Wenn weiter gemacht würde, wäre ein Kick wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Löx1 (24. August 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Na ja aber du warst ja augenscheinlich als Retri in der Ini. Und weils ein Tank Item war hätte ich gefragt ob ichs für Second mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Mfg



UNFUG ! wenn er der einzige Plattenträger is kann er Need machen , er kann GENERELL Need machen wenn er das Item haben will 
EDIT: vorausgesetzt er hat vor sich ein 2nd gear aufzubauen und das Teil nich 5min später beim Vendor zu verticken

... der ANSTAND schreibt nur vor den Tank zu fragen wenn man das Item als 2nd möchte ... da in diesem Fall der Tank aber ein DUDU war ein Dudu von Platte mal soviel Ahnung hat wie ein Mensch - Paladin von Heterosexualität (KEINE!) 
kann er bedenkenlos need machen oO

also ganz einfach: Der Dudu war nen Gimp ODER er hat dich aus irgendeinem Grund geschmissen den du uns nicht gesagt hast ^^ (z.b. nur ~l 1k DPS)


----------



## Yasira (24. August 2010)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Du warst nicht als tank drinnen -> du hast offiziell keinen Anspruch aufs item -> man fragt zuerst ob mans haben kann.
> 
> du bist schuld. ende



Bullshit. Jeder hat heutzutage ne Secondskillung und da wäre solch eine Aussage einfach und ergreifend bullshit. Wenns kein anderer braucht, braucht man auch nicht danach zu fragen, ob man es haben darf. Es droppen soviele items die gezippt oder verwürfelt werden, da kommt es auf ein Item nicht wirklich an. Wer auf eine 20% Chance auf ein Item angewiesen ist, der tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Yokoono12 (24. August 2010)

Jeder würfelt auf das was er brauchen kann, egal mit welchem Specc er in der Ini ist, so ist das inzwischen nunmal, mir wurden auch schon xmal Items weggewürfelt wegen denne ich in der ini war, wieso sollte man also fragen ob das Teil jemand anders braucht? Interessiert kein Schwein! Allein das Tanktrinket in PdC nh da würfelt vom DD über Heiler und Tanks alle mit. Das Argument er hätte Fragen sollen um dem Kick zu entgehen ist quatsch, ich denke eher das sich da jemand wohl eher geärgert hat das er vielleicht zu wenig DMg gemacht hat und dann auch noch auf ein Item würfelt.


----------



## Mindadar (24. August 2010)

Mehr mist auf einem haufen hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gelesen.....
klar ist es auf einmal gearscore schuld...ne die erderwärmung weil der te ja so nen kackboon ist -.-
leute ihr bekriegt euch nicht...ihr spielt das selbe spiel und solltet zusammen halten und nette sachliche antworten geben....aber so flame wellen wie hier....schlimm

So lieber TE kA villt wollten die ja tiefenkristalle sammeln und du hast denen die chance auf ein Tiefenkristall genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nun müssen sie verhungern!!1


----------



## Terrawulf (24. August 2010)

na wenn der tank über 6000 gs hat, warum fliegst du dann, mit über 6k hatt er die schultern wohl nicht nötig gehabt, also wollte er wohl doch nur die schultern verkaufen oder?


----------



## Mindadar (24. August 2010)

Terrawulf schrieb:


> na wenn der tank über 6000 gs hat, warum fliegst du dann, mit über 6k hatt er die schultern wohl nicht nötig gehabt, also wollte er wohl doch nur die schultern verkaufen oder?



lern mal lesen o.o 
da steht bei das der Tank Druide war bzw ist


----------



## Nicorobbin (24. August 2010)

Miâgi schrieb:


> So wie dus gemacht hast, hätt ich dich vllt auch rausgeschmissen, wie andere poster schon sagen, hättest fragen müssen.
> 
> Da du das nicht tatest, wärest in meinen augen nen ninja looter und das finde ich sehr egoistisch.
> 
> ...



Zuerst hab ich deinen Avatar und dann den Satz darunter gelesen: "Ich weiss alles besser".
Ich hoffe das war ironisch gemeint, denn ich lege dir hiermit ans Herz dir mal die Definition von Ninja Looting anzuschauen.
Zumal es die klassische Art des Ninja lootens in random Inis gar net mehr gibt, man kann anderen höchstens etwas wegrollen.
Und auch nur dann wenn an sich in der selben rüstungsklasse befindet.

Zum Thread: Es gibt echt schlimmeres z.b. Wenn "Fernes Land" bei Fauldarm droppt und der PM (ein Pala) sogar diese Waffe ninjat.
Nicht nur das ers geninjat hat, er kanns noch nicht mal gebrauchen.
Die Items aus den Heroics wirst du so schnell wieder austauschen, da würd ich keine träne für verschwenden.


----------



## KellerK1nd (24. August 2010)

> dann loot - Tankschultern - kein Plattenträger dabei - ich mach Bedarf



Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe da kein Problem. Man muß sich auch mal immer vorhalten warum er seitens Blizzard bedarf drücken darf, solange er das kann ist es auch sein gutes Recht. Ich wäre nur sauer, wenn der Tank in jungen Jahren ist, die selber brauch und ein Platte-DD dann Bedarf macht. Ich denke viele die während PDK getankt wissen was ich meine, wenn ich das erwähne. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer da alles Bedarf drauf gewürfelt hat, war nicht mehr schön, Jäger, Hexenmeister, und natürlich alle Plattenträger die der Meinung waren sie werden irgendwann mal tanken.





Aber thats life! Menschen sind halt gierig. Was man hat, hat man.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (24. August 2010)

Und was schliessen wir aus der Geschichte?
Wenn man Zufalls-Inis kompett Random macht, muss man immer mit solchen Leuten rechnen.


Wie kannn man das verhindern?
Ganz einfach, nimm mindestens 2 Leute aus der eigenen Gilde mit, dann wird man auch (falls die schwächere DPS oder Heilleistung wirklich der Ausschlussgund sind) nicht so leicht gekickt.


Ansonsten: Ja, wie Welt ist ungerecht und es gibt überall Ar.....cher, auch in WOW.
Daran ändert auch die ganze Diskusio hier leider nichts.


----------



## Peloquin (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/
> 
> ...




Hi,

haste die ersten drei Kommentare hinter deinem Post gelesen? Ich denke einer von denen war bestimmt der Bär. Wenn es wie Du sagst keinen Plattenträger gab, warum sollst du dann bitte nicht auf die Schultern rollen dürfen? Weil den anderen ein wertvoller Splitter bzw. ein super duper Item für 10 Gold verloren geht. 

Also den ersten 3 Nachpostern zum TE sei ans Herz gelegt selbst mit WoW aufzuhören. Ich finde diese Haltung nach wie vor absolut bedenklich. Das ist Kiddy pur wenn Leute einfach nur noch an sich denken, kicken toll finden u.s.w.

Ich meine aber auch lieber TE das Dir neben WoW bereits im RL aufgefallen sein sollte das wir uns an einem Scheideweg befinden wo Freundlichkeit, Hilfe, und dem anderen etwas gönnen absolut verblassen. Das spiegelt sich natürlich auf WoW nieder.

Sieh es mal so. Wahrscheinlich waren die 4 anderen Spieler irgendwelche fetten in der Schule von Bushidoschlägern gemobbte Außenseiter Kinder die ihren Frust an Dir auslassen wolllten. Denk in dem Fall einfach so: Du hast zwar deine Plattenschultern nicht, aber deine Würde....das können die anderen nicht von sich behaupten. In Ermanglung von Selbstbewußtsein und aufgrund fehlendem Sozialverhalten sind die Gestalten doch allenfalls mit einem Müden lächeln zu betrachten. 

Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen und habe auch schon oft in dieser Situation gesteckt. Ich finde Leute die sich darüber lustig machen das jemand anders ein Problem hat die sind einfach ohne jegliche Sozialkompetenz zur Welt gekommen. Gerade wie diese Community auch hier in Buffed auf solche Thread reagiert zeigt das ich mit meiner Einschätzung über sozialem Zerfall der Gesellschaft (WoW Community) nicht ganz falsch liege.

Ich meine wenn ständig wegen Lapalien ein Thread aufgemacht werden würde, dann könnte ich das nachvollziehen, aber das hier ist echt dreißt. Weil es wurde jemand bestraft der eigentlich garnichts gemacht hat und die Community freut sich noch drüber und betreibt Häme ohne Ende. Weiterhin wird dann wohl noch gesagt werden: Ja ich kann dieses Mimi nicht mehr lesen. So Leute sind einfach falsch gepolt, weil sie kein Mitleid mehr empfinden können egal für was auch immer sie denken nur an sich ... eben so richtige Roxxor WoW super Kiddys die nur Go Go alta aba isch gestern Alterac kennen.

Mach nen Haken drann und bau Dir ne HC Stamm auf und scheiß auf Random.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## biene maya (24. August 2010)

Such dir ne vernünftige Gilde und geh mit denen.
Auf das Dungeon Tool kannst eh sch.. wenn Cata raus ist, bzw. sollte sich das keiner antun^^


----------



## Schnubbel :> (24. August 2010)

Ohne mir nun alles durchzulesen;
das kenn ich leider auch. Solchen Leuten begegnet man immer wieder.
Mir gings auch oft schon so, dass ich am liebsten ganz mit WoW aufgehört hätte.
Aber lass dir nicht den Spaß verderbern, such dir doch Gruppen von deinem Server.
Hatte zB auch letztens einen DD Dk mit 2 Tank Items und rest nur PVP der meinte er müsse tanken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrawulf (24. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> lern mal lesen o.o
> da steht bei das der Tank Druide war bzw ist




Na wenn ich sowas hier schon lese, nicht nur im forum vollhonks sondern auch im spiel selber. gibt mir immer wieder die Bestätigung
das es eine gute Entscheidung war mit wow aufzuhören und eine ps3 zu kaufen.

God of War macht mehr fun als wow.... das ist meine Meinung

Und wenn du vollhonk jetzt meinst noch ein paar dumme kommentare abgeben zu müssen denn machs doch lol, das gibt mir dann die bestätigung das 90% der wow spieler vollhonks sind


----------



## Freelancer (24. August 2010)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Du warst nicht als tank drinnen -> du hast offiziell keinen Anspruch aufs item -> man fragt zuerst ob mans haben kann.
> 
> du bist schuld. ende



wieso das den? Er kann Bedarf machen also hat er offiziell schon mal Anspruch auf das Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist Plattenträger und kann doch als dual Tank haben also ich schaue nicht mal mehr was in den Heros droppt weil ich da eh nix mehr brauche, aber jemand kicken wegen Bedarf auf second spec, völlig Kindisch und völlig daneben finde ich.


Der Te hätte evtl. vor der Ini Bescheid sagen können aber wofür mir leuchtet es ein warum er bedarf gemacht hat und wenn das ein 6k Druide war hätte er sich da mal gedanken drüber machen sollen das es Daul spec gibt und manche evtl auch da Bedarf haben könnten und gleich auf Ninjalooter spekulieren finde ich schon arm, außerdem kann man diese melden und dann kriegen sie Strafe von Blizzard was eh viel effektiver wäre.


Aber so vögel gibt es halt, auch son Thema einmal irgendwo gestorben und gleich sind sie weg oder nach dem ersten Item weil sie danach erstmal nix mehr bekommen im Raid 

Und irgendwie hat der Te auch recht wenn er sagt vor 5 Jahren gab es so was nicht aber das spiegelt auch die Geselschaft wieder Rl intressiert die Leute auch nur noch das sie sich selbst die eigenen Taschen voll manchen. Mal was für schwächere tun ist schwer aus der Mode gekommen was sehr Traurig ist


----------



## Rolandos (24. August 2010)

Ähm ?? ich verstehe nicht den Sinn des Threads

Er hat doch seine Plattenschultern bekommen, oder habe ich da etwas überlesen.

Also was soll es, wenn die ihn kicken ist das ihr Problem, sie müssen einen neuen Spieler finden. In meinen Augen kein Grund zum Heulen, einklinken in den Finder und weiter geht es.

Das 90% der Spieler Pfosten sind, sollte doch den restlichen 10% klar sein.


----------



## sharas1 (24. August 2010)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Du warst nicht als tank drinnen -> du hast offiziell keinen Anspruch aufs item -> man fragt zuerst ob mans haben kann.
> 
> du bist schuld. ende



Öh, genau der Bär hätte es bestimmt besser für sein firstspecc gebrauchen können...^^
Also hätte der Rest eh koplett second-need gehabt und wer dann second-need hat nimmt halt Bedarf, wenn der Tank es definitiv NICHT brauchen kann.
Und wer jemanden für 4 gold 80 npc-gewinn aus der Ini kickt ist in meinen Augen ein blöder Arsch,...fertich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denn ein Epic macht als Second immer noch 1000x mal mehr Sinn als beim Npc zu landen...


Nimms nicht krumm, sind nicht alle so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (24. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Das 90% der Spieler Pfosten sind, sollte doch den restlichen 10% klar sein.



/sign


----------



## daturah (24. August 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Na ja aber du warst ja augenscheinlich als Retri in der Ini. Und weils ein Tank Item war hätte ich gefragt ob ichs für Second mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Mfg



wenn niemand sonst platte tragen & er es gebrauchen kann, darf er needen.

sonst wirds eh nur entzaubert oder verkauft.
ich hätte da als tank kein prob mit.


----------



## sharas1 (24. August 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Sieh es mal so. Wahrscheinlich waren die 4 anderen Spieler irgendwelche fetten in der Schule von Bushidoschlägern gemobbte Außenseiter Kinder die ihren Frust an Dir auslassen wolllten.




made my day....^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/
> 
> ...



ich glaube eher, wie schon jemand vorher, dass der Druide auf Recount geschaut hat, 
gesehen hat, dass die Gruppe auch ohne dich durchkommt, da du anscheinend vom Schaden her nicht ins Gewicht gefallen bist.
Deshalb der Kick.


----------



## sharas1 (24. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich glaube eher, wie schon jemand vorher, dass der Druide auf Recount geschaut hat,
> gesehen hat, dass die Gruppe auch ohne dich durchkommt, da du anscheinend vom Schaden her nicht ins Gewicht gefallen bist.
> Deshalb der Kick.



Und wo wäre da der Grund? ôÔ

Ich seh ihn trotzdem nicht...das würde das Verhalten der anderen drei, in meinen Augen, nur noch mehr in Richtung assoziales Kiddygetue schieben....

Denn es ist wohl nicht jeder Char mit 6k+ Gs bei Ebay gekauft worden, und wer es nicht einsehen kann das jemand in der Equip-phase ist (wer 6k gs hat rennt ini´s eh nur noch für andere oder für seine Marken)
und weniger Schaden macht als vielleicht so manch anderer sollte sich überlegen nen Shooter zu kaufen wo alle 
mit der selben Ausrüstung losdackeln...


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. August 2010)

Ein kurzes "kann ich es für 2nd Gear haben ?" und die Antworten abwarten und der Drops ist gelutscht.

Wenn dann nix kommt, und nach dem Bedarfswurf ein Kick, tja dann hat man wirklich mit Deppen gespielt.

Mir ist das in 5 Jahren WOW noch nicht passiert und seit einführung des Tools wurde ich noch nie gekickt.
_(und ich hab eine Zeit lang wirklich mit 4 Chars die Random Daily gemacht - jeden Tag... leider)_


----------



## Viperxx (24. August 2010)

Hallo und Danke für die rege Beteiligung an dem Thread :-9

Ein paar Punkte vllt noch von meiner Seite her; gestern wars doch schon spät.

1. ich HABE die Tankschultern bekommen

2. Ich bin mit dem Vergelter mit einem GS von 3700 über 3k dps, das war sicher NICHT der Grund für den kick

3. Bin ich in meinem RL von einer netten Familie umgeben, tollen Freunden, Arbeitskollegen usw. und ich bins halt gewohnt das man sich grüßt wenn man jmd begegnet. Das komischte ist wennst ein "hiho" in den Channel 
	schreibts und es kommt nichts zurück :-/

4. Die 4 waren alle von ein und der selben Gilde, Die DD´s hatten einen GS über 5,5k und der Heiler knapp unter 4k

5. Ich wurde nach dem Boss gekickt, ohne Vorwahnung

6. Ich war nicht AFK oder sonst was, bin immer hinter dem Tank her


Bei der Thematik ob man fragen soll ob man den Drop fürs Sec Euip nehmen kann, scheiden sich die Geister. Ich finde, wenn kein Plattenträger in der Grp ist, kann man auch ohne zu fragen Bedarf machen.


so long...


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Kann daran liegen, dass ich noch nicht lange WoW spiele, aber ich nutze den Dungeonbrowser täglich zum Leveln und bin bis jetzt eigentlich ausschließlich auf nette Grüppchen gestoßen. Die einen erledigen einfach ihren Job, die anderen chatten hier und da auch einmal der Höflichkeit halber einen Gruß oder fragen, ob jemand Loot XY dringender braucht. Glück bei der Serverwahl? Vielleicht nehme ich nicht alles so bierernst, nehme gewisse Dinge etwas lockerer und eröffne nicht wegen jedem Furz im Wald einen Whine-Thread.


----------



## Peloquin (24. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich glaube eher, wie schon jemand vorher, dass der Druide auf Recount geschaut hat,
> gesehen hat, dass die Gruppe auch ohne dich durchkommt, da du anscheinend vom Schaden her nicht ins Gewicht gefallen bist.
> Deshalb der Kick.



Und findest du das gut? Ist es nicht vielmehr einfach nur wieder dies Beweisen von Macht ohne jeglichen Grund um den anderen runter zu machen?


----------



## Fremder123 (24. August 2010)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> fragen sollte man schon. wäre nur fair, weil es ja ggf gold oder splitter für einen anderen wären.


Ja klar, jetzt soll auch noch der Vorrang haben der den Loot beim Händler verticken oder entzaubern will anstatt es dem einzigen, der es für second gebrauchen kann, zu überlassen?! Selten so gelacht...



NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> erst nachdenken, dann posten


Hättest Du Dir doch nur Deine eigenen Worte zu Herzen genommen...

An die anderen, die dem TE raten "Hättest doch mal gefragt.": Lest doch mal den Eingangspost richtig. Er war als einziger Plattenheini dabei und es droppen Plattenschultern, die kein anderer aus der Gruppe benutzen kann. Was gibt es da groß zu fragen?! Hätte er z.B. ein Lederteil mit Beweglichkeit dem Bären weggewürfelt (was ja eh nicht mehr so einfach geht) wärs ja kein Thema, aber ich finde den Kick keinesfalls gerechtfertigt. Rennen halt neben den Ninjalootern auch viele Mimosen in diesem Spiel rum, die aus jedem kleinen Fliegensch*ss eine Staatsaffäre machen müssen.


----------



## blooooooody (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/
> 
> ...



So ich bin mal wieder Knallhart und Direkt...

Kann das sein das du schon lange nicht mehr draussen warst oder Unterschied nicht kennst von vielen und wenigen menschen?
Desto mehr menschen von denen man umgeben ist, desto mehr (wortwörtlich) Arschlöcher hat man um sich (Die sieht man mit der Zeit). Wie im richtigen Leben! 
Und dann verstehe ich eins nicht, wenn du ja weist das sich die meinnungen Teilen beim Loot, warum (wortwörtlich) belästigst du uns armern forumianer mit so einen SCHEISS dann? WARUM?!?!?
Da draussen gibt es User die wirklich Hilfe brauchen, egal ob es um Accounthacking geht (beim ersten mal wissen viele Leute nicht was sie tun sollen) oder um Mechanische Probleme.


----------



## NBK-Darmok (24. August 2010)

daturah schrieb:


> wenn niemand sonst platte tragen & er es gebrauchen kann, darf er needen.
> 
> sonst wirds eh nur entzaubert oder verkauft.
> ich hätte da als tank kein prob mit.




Er kann trotzdem vorher was sagen. Ist ja nicht so, als müsste man Bliz für die Verwendung des Chats was bezahlen. Ich selbst spreche die Personen direkt an, wenn ich sehe, irgendwer würfelt auf Sachen, die nicht zu der Iniskillung passen. Im Übrigen hatte ich es schon mehrmals, dass gerade Paladine auf alles gewürfelt haben. Wenn sich dann herausstellt, dass er ein Ninjalooter ist, bekommt er nen Kick. Hat für mich nichts mit dem eigentlichen Item zu tun, sondern um das faire Miteinander. Hatte auch schon zu oft, dass beim letzten Boss der Ninjalooter wartet, dass alle Gieren und wirft dann schnell noch Bedarf ein, bevor er die Gruppe verläßt. Eigentlich ein Witz, sich darüber aufzuregen.....aber es ist noch ein größere Witz, dass Spieler deswegen Streit provozieren.

Ich muss auch sagen, dass das Spiel extrem gelitten hat, seit dem man Inis in 15 Minuten durchrushen kann. Spieler ninjalooten lieber, als dass sie einem Hallo, Danke oder Ciao sagen....von einem freundlichen GZ ganz zu schweigen....Ich bin froh, dass ich aufgrund meiner großen Gilde wenigstens in ICC meine Ruhe vor Ninjalootern habe.


----------



## Rindermilch (24. August 2010)

Sieht man ja schon was es hier für total bescheuerte Antworten gibt.

Wenn der Tank en Bär ist und es droppen Plattenschultern würfel ich ohne zu fragen, ist schließlich sec need. Wie dämlich muss man sein jedesmal wegen sec zu fragen wenn eh keiner dabei ist der es für first need gebrauchen kann. 

Echt, selten so nen dämlichen scheiß gelesen.


----------



## Peloquin (24. August 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> So ich bin mal wieder Knallhart und Direkt...
> 
> Kann das sein das du schon lange nicht mehr draussen warst oder Unterschied nicht kennst von vielen und wenigen menschen?
> Desto mehr menschen von denen man umgeben ist, desto mehr (wortwörtlich) Arschlöcher hat man um sich (Die sieht man mit der Zeit). Wie im richtigen Leben!
> ...



Kann es sein das Du knallhart mit Saublöd verwechselst?

Kann es sein das Du gerade jeden zweiten hier als Arschloch bezeichnet hast, weil wir sind auch viele und deshalb müssen wir ja alle desto mehr Arschlöcher sein?

Deine Haltung ist sowas von armseelig und primitiv das man dich eigentlich nicht ausschimpfen sondern einfach nur noch bemittleiden sollte. 

Und ja natürlich :-D Im Forum für Account hacking wird natürlich dann von so netten aufgeschlossenen Menschen wie Dir sofort jedem User geholfen.........wers glaub!


----------



## Jesbi (24. August 2010)

Lieber TE,

so wie Du es schreibst ist es vollkommen unverständlich, warum man dich kickt.

Das Problem ist nur, dass niemand von uns mit dabei war und das Ganze beurteilen kann.
Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass der Druidentank mit einem GS von 6k+ dich wegen sowas kickt. 
Vielleicht biste nur hinterher gerannt hast ne DPS von 1k gemacht und warst vorm/während Boss tot oder afk. 
Dann Bedarf gemacht und das hat das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht und Du wurdest deshalb gekickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich war es nicht so, aber hätte ja sein können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## sharas1 (24. August 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> So ich bin mal wieder Knallhart und Direkt...
> 
> Kann das sein das du schon lange nicht mehr draussen warst oder Unterschied nicht kennst von vielen und wenigen menschen?
> Desto mehr menschen von denen man umgeben ist, desto mehr (wortwörtlich) Arschlöcher hat man um sich (Die sieht man mit der Zeit). Wie im richtigen Leben!



Ich glaub mal hier hab ich einen gefunden wenn ich mir mal deine Antwort durchlese....



blooooooody schrieb:


> Und dann verstehe ich eins nicht, wenn du ja weist das sich die meinnungen Teilen beim Loot, warum (wortwörtlich) belästigst du uns armern forumianer mit so einen SCHEISS dann? WARUM?!?!?



Äääähm, weils ein Forum für jeden Scheiß ist der mit WoW zu tun hat? Und nur weil es nicht direkt Spielbezogen ist, heißt es noch lange nicht 
das man hier nicht auch über die Comm diskutieren darf, und um die gehts hier ja grade...



blooooooody schrieb:


> Da draussen gibt es User die wirklich Hilfe brauchen, egal ob es um Accounthacking geht (beim ersten mal wissen viele Leute nicht was sie tun sollen) oder um Mechanische Probleme.



Dafür ist der Blizzard-Support zuständig und nicht das Buffed-Forum, du hast da irgendwie was falsch verstanden, begriffen oder bist falsch informiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der Thread heist " Was ist nur los mit den Leuten", diese Frage könnte ich persönlich jetzt auch mal auf dich beziehen, wenn dich der Thread auch nicht die Bohne interessiert frag ich mich warum du deine Zeit mit dem lesen des selbigen vergeudest und noch etliche zeit nachdem du gepostet hats noch in diesem Thread anwesend bist? Wenn er denn so Sinnfrei und fehl am Platze ist...^^


----------



## blooooooody (24. August 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Du knallhart mit Saublöd verwechselst?
> 
> Kann es sein das Du gerade jeden zweiten hier als Arschloch bezeichnet hast, weil wir sind auch viele und deshalb müssen wir ja alle desto mehr Arschlöcher sein?
> 
> ...




1. Nö, du verwechslest Direkt und ehrlichkeit mit was anderem...

2. Nö, ich habe niemand als Arschloch bezeichnet sondern das man damit rechnen muss das es mehr Arschlöcher gibt wenn man um viel Mehr Menschen umgeben ist... 

3. Danke, das Leute wie du alles so herumdrehen müssen das sie selbst nicht wissen was der User damit meinte... 

4. Es gibt wenige die Dir helfen (leider). Aber dennoch gibt es mehr Menschen die helfen wenn man ein Problem hat...


bitte les auch die erste Info, KNALLHART UND DIREKT!!! Achne Warte das haste überlesen, wie jeder Trottel hier auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Was ist nur los mit den Leuten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfachste Regel bisher: Je mehr Leute, desto mehr Deppen dabei. In WoW gibts mittlerweile sehr viele Leute, also gibts auch sehr viele Deppen.
Du kannst nun also entweder:
- Die Deppen einfach ignorieren.
- Dich nicht mehr in Gruppen verirren.
- Mit WoW aufhören.


----------



## Darussios (24. August 2010)

Meiner Ansicht nach hat der Druide oder wer auch immer Gruppenleiter war völlig überzogen reagiert.

Gut du hast vielleicht vergessen zu sagen, dass du Second Need hast, aber das ist weniger schlimm denn meiner Ansicht nach gilt First Need>Second Need>VZ/Gier und da du dazu noch der einzige Plattenträger warst, ist die Sachlage klar, der Kick war ungerechtfertigt.

Leider gibt es solche Spieler vielzuviele, einer der Gründe, warum ich mit WoW aufgehört hab, dies zeigt sich auch in den Foren so auch hier, wenn man grad mal auf die erste Seite schaut...

Mfg


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2010)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> fragen sollte man schon. wäre nur fair, weil es ja ggf gold oder splitter für einen anderen wären. Fragen halte ich daher für angemessen, und nicht zu viel verlangt. Alles andere wirkt halt nach ninja abgreif-versuche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein Schwachsinn. Leute wie du machen das Spiel kaputt. Second Need ist > als Gier. Da gibts nichts zu fragen, sondern es ist selbstverständlich. Wenn also keiner First Need hat, dann kann ich Bedarf auf Second Need machen. Die Zweitskillung gibt es schließlich nicht umsonst. Und wenn dann irgendein Vollspast meint, sein Recht auf einen unbedeutenden Splitter oder die 5 Gold wären größer, dann ist ihm nicht mehr zu helfen.

Und DU scheinst einer dieser Blindgänger zu sein.

Das "erst denken, dann posten" heb dir mal für dich selbst auf. Ist ja lächerlich.

Der TE hat völlig recht. Die Wow-Com geht dem Bach runter. Es liegen inzwischen Welten zwischen dem Miteinander, wie es einst bei Classic war und dem, was ein Großteil nun praktiziert.


----------



## Cali75 (24. August 2010)

shade69 schrieb:


> Troll? wege daemlicher Schultern die eh keiner will wurdest sicher nicht gekickt. Hast mal ins recount geschaut wie viel dmg du gemacht hast? Sonst irgendwas (eventuell ausversehen) vergimpt? da "der erste" boss im dreck liegt werden die schultern auch noch blau gewesen sein!!!.... ich hab schon viele assis erlebt aber sowas nicht.



LOL, der Erste Boss in der Grube droppt blaue Schultern - muhahahaha. Vllt solltest du den Fred mal richtig lesen? Anscheinend wurde er ja doch gekickt, weil er Bedarf gemacht hat - was auch für´ne Frechheit für nen Plattenträger, das Teil haben zu wollen.

Ich als Tank hab noch nie jemanden gekickt wegen zu wenig DPS, die Leute werden immer mit durchgezogen.


----------



## USV (24. August 2010)

Also ich habe auch schon auf Platte-Sachen mit meinem Heal-Pala, selbst LILA, in PDK non Bedarf gemacht wenn ALLE Gier gemacht haben. Die sehen doch das ich es einziger Tragen kann auch wenn es für SEC-Gear ist. 

Hast halt einfach ein paar Ar***löcher erwischt...

Und wenn man einen Druide-TANK mit 6K GS noch so reagiert der ist doch echt bekloppt...mit dem Gear brauch man doch wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## Technocrat (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, es gibt andere Games und dahin wird es auch mich treiben, shit drauf


Wenn Du glaubst, daß das bei anderen MMOs anders ist, steht Dir der Schock Deines Lebens bevor.


----------



## sharas1 (24. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich setz mal woanders an:
> 
> Er wurde nicht gekickt, weil er Bedarf auf Tanksachen gewürfelt hat, sondern eventuell (Ich war ja nicht dabei, von daher nur eine Vermutung) mit 1k DPS durch die Gegend gehüpft ist, dauer-afk war oder Sonstwas.



Wird vermuetet, keiner weis es und der TE sagt was anderes....

Also ist die Theorie ad acta zu legen...


----------



## gehtdichnixan (24. August 2010)

rofl , es ist immer wieder lustig wie sich hier bei jedem thema zerfleischt wird 

das gibts wirklich nur in dieser community ^^


und ja ! es gibt andere games wo das nich so ist 


bye weh ohhh weh ^^


----------



## Ichwarso (24. August 2010)

Hallo 
Ich denke den imba Bär hat eher dein Schaden oder sowas net gereicht 90% der Leute die Progress raiden verlieren ihren Sinn für soziales bzw. hatten ihn vorher auch schon nicht.
Mach dir nichts drauß kommt vor baue dich damit auf das dies meist auch Leute sind die im Rl nicht wirklich was reizen :-P.

Mfg
Ichwarso


----------



## Peloquin (24. August 2010)

gehtdichnixan schrieb:


> rofl , es ist immer wieder lustig wie sich hier bei jedem thema zerfleischt wird
> 
> das gibts wirklich nur in dieser community ^^
> 
> ...



Möööp EINSPRUCH!

das gibts nicht nur in dieser Community. Das gibts überall da, wo man aufgrund seiner anonymität behaupten kann es besser zu wissen. Treffen die Leute im RL zusammen, küssen sie sich so derbst die Ärsche, das man vor Ekel kotzen könnte!

Du hast das z. B. in Foren über Tiere, Sport, Musik, selbst auf Frauenforen wie gofeminin u.s.w. 

Was den Leute fehlt ist richtig zu kommunizieren und das geht meiner Meinung nach bei den Leuten nur noch im RL. Was soll hier denn passieren denken sich viele, ich kann jeden Scheiß schreiben wie /play PVE /lol /owned und der Mod sagt nichts? Warum sagt der Mod nichts, weil Besucher sein täglich Brot verdienen. Besucher = Hits Hits = Interessant für Marketing unternehmen somit je größer Summer der Hits desto betuchtere Firmen wollen Banner bei mir posten für die ich dann Werbeeinnahmen habe.

Kannst Du mit der "freien" Presse vergleichen. Da steht auch nur noch Scheiße drinn und teilweise sogar lügen, weil sie von der Lobby gesteuert werden. Hier bei buffed muss man sich finanzieren und das geht nunmal nicht indem man mit der großen Kelle durchfegt sondern so manches unsinnige Post einfach durchgehen lässt.

Ich möchte auch nicht mehr diese Typen hören die dann meckern ja im RL das ist ja was ganz anderes! Hier schreiben auch RL Leute deshalb kann ich genauso mitfühlend und ablehnend sein wie im RL aber eben mit Niveau und nicht so /self owned rofl lol alta isch gestern voll OG krass n8elf hdf boah lol atla ey krass. Dummen Menschen kann man nicht helfen, aber sie schreien nunmal am lautesten und bekommen immer gehör.


----------



## Sacrilege (24. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn. Leute wie du machen das Spiel kaputt. Second Need ist > als Gier. Da gibts nichts zu fragen, sondern es ist selbstverständlich.



Wieso MUSS Second Need automatisch > Gier sein? Es gibt auch Klassen die gar kein Second haben können, schon mal daran gedacht? Ein Hexer kann mit nem Heiler Stoff Item nichts anfangen, ein Heiler kann kein Stoffteil mit Trefferwertung gebrauchen, genausowenig kann ein Schurke mit nem Lederteil wo Ausweichwertung drauf ist was anfangen. Aber, er könnte als Beruf VZ haben und sehr wohl was mit einem Splitter anfangen können. Und wenn er einfach nur die paar Gold vom Händler für den verkauf des Items will, so ist auch das sein gutes Recht.

Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt: wenn jemand wirklich Bedarf auf ein Second Item hat, dann soll er gefälligst auch fragen.

Jemanden wegen nicht-fragen zu kicken ist natürlich überzogen, aber kann eben passieren wenn man einfach Bedarf klickt nur weil man's kann.


----------



## Jaqcis (24. August 2010)

Normal sollte man ja Fragen ob jemand das Eqwuipteil braucht ABER wenn Er der Einziege war wo Plattenteile brauchen kann und das Equipteil Ihn noch weiterbringt ist ja ok Bedarf zu machen da muss man nicht fragen. Denke das Problem ist im Vergleich zum jahr 2005 das damals eher Studenten das Spiel gespielt haben(auch andere Leute aber im Großen und ganzen jetzt) durch die Jahre kamen aber auch sehr viele andere Leute von den verschiedensten Alters und Berufsgruppen dazu.

Mir ist aufgefallen das die meisten wo wirklich so handeln einfach rauskicken bzw nicht mal richtig etwas antworten können meistens noch Kinder sind(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Man kann jetzt nicht alle unter einem Kamm scheren aber man merkt oft den Altersunterschied.

Und da sehe ich eben das Problem, es spielen zwar unterschiedliche Altersgruppen aber dadurch kommt auch viel streit(eher mit der 17- Generation manchmal auch mit welchen wo ü30 sind).

z.B Jemand wo in ner alten Gilde war meckerte immer gleich wenn er blos 1 Heal zu wenieg bekam obwohl er nicht gestorben ist, aber wenn er mal zu wenieg schaden gemacht hat und man es ihm sagte bzw egal was man Ihm sagte, kam er mit: Du hast mir gar nichts zu sagen.
Als Wir rausbekamen das die Person 16 ist sagten Wir das er trausen in schule oder beruf sich aber auch mal sagen lassen MUSS und er meinte: die haben mir auch nix zu sagen, sind nicht seine ELtern.

So und solche Verhaltensmuster haben in den letzten 5 jahren ganz besonders aber mitte bc anfang wotlk stark zugenommen und meistens schließt man trauf das das entweder Kind noch ist oder jemand wo geistlich noch in diesem Alter hängt.

Will keinen zunahe treten aber das ist wirklich prob wo aber in ALLEN Online Games gibt. Viele Leute wo sich so Verhalten sind einfach nicht Gruppentaugliich(Game und RL) sonst würde man anders miteinander umgehen. 

Einziege was ich dem TE raten kann ist einfach sich nicht mit solchen Leuten abgeben gibt noch genug Leute wo OK sind und die wo sich danebven benehmen werden so nicht sonderlich weit kommen


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. August 2010)

Rindermilch schrieb:


> Sieht man ja schon was es hier für total bescheuerte Antworten gibt.
> 
> Wenn der Tank en Bär ist und es droppen Plattenschultern würfel ich ohne zu fragen, ist schließlich sec need. Wie dämlich muss man sein jedesmal wegen sec zu fragen wenn eh keiner dabei ist der es für first need gebrauchen kann.
> 
> Echt, selten so nen dämlichen scheiß gelesen.



Er ist gekickt worden - scheinbar "grundlos" - die einzige mögliche Schlußfolgerung daraus ist: er hätte mal besser was in den 
Gruppenchat geschrieben, so einfach ist das.
Er hat Bedarf angemeldet und das hat wohl einige genervt - sonst hätte es keinen Kick gegeben. 
*
Das dieses verhalten mehr als Schei... ist, keine Frage*. Wir alle, die hier posten "frag halt, ob man Second würfeln darf" wollen
nur eine Lösung anbieten.

Frei nach dem Ladescreen "Sei nett zu anderen Spielen...." usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schau doch selbst, wie agressiv hier geantwortet wird, so ist es auch im Spiel. Wem das an die Nieren geht, ist an sich so 
langsam besser dran aufzuhören.


----------



## Nahemis (24. August 2010)

Wow ist eben das aller Letzte (leider geworden). Ist ein Spiel für die breite Masse und als mmo-Liebhaber nicht mehr zu empfehlen. 
Ich kann nur jedem Neueinsteiger raten, Finger weg von Wow!!


Schade, es war mal mein Lieblingsspiel.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. August 2010)

Irgendwie scheint die Grube n richtiger Konfliktherd zu sein... ^^ Ich hab auch fast bei jedem zweiten Run irgendwelche Probleme mit den Mitspielern, sei es, daß sie bei Garfrost nich auf ihre Stacks achten, daß sie noch Sklaven befreien wollen und dabei Adds pullen und krepiern (woran dann antürlich der Tank schuld is), uvm...

Zum Thema: ich hätte nen Pala-DD der als einziger Plattenträger Bedarf auf Tank-Platte anmeldet jedenfalls nich gekickt. Wer sie tragen kann, soll sie auch nehmen dürfen. Bei nem DK der als einziger Plattenträger Bedarf auf ne Holy-Platte macht, juckt mich das auch nich, allerdings würd ich ihn darauf aufmerksam machen, daß die Intelligenz auf dem Item seinen Schädel sprengen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr als 10g sind die Rüstungsteile in den HCs eh nich wert, und wer unter Splittermangel leidet, der sollte mal über seine Verzauberungsmethoden nachdenken.


----------



## Famenio (24. August 2010)

Klar er hätte fragen können, ob er es haben darf.
Aber auf der anderen Seite sieht man ja, 
wie die Leute mittlerweile schon eingestellt sind.

Man möchte ein Item mitnehmen, weil man es brauchen könnte, 
man aber grad nicht mit dem Specc drin ist.
Und andere denken gleich, dass er das mit einem bösen Hintergedanken macht.

Aber leider ist das so in mind. 7/10 Fällen, dass die das mitnehmen um Kohle zu machen.
Also am besten vorher absichern.
Aber selbst wenn er es gesagt hätte, wäre vllt gleich ein dummer gegenspruch gekommen
von wegen, du sagst doch nur das du es für second brauchst und dann verkaufst du es...

Weil wenn der Tank schon so reagiert, warum sollte er bei der Frage dann besser reagieren?


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn Du glaubst, daß das bei anderen MMOs anders ist, steht Dir der Schock Deines Lebens bevor.



Tjo, meiner Erfahrung nach ist es aber in anderen MMOs besser, als in Wow. Oft sogar um ein Vielfaches. Ob das jetzt einfach nur die Masse ausmacht, sei dahingestellt. Fakt ist für mich, dass in Aoc, Aion, Warhammer, Daoc und auch in HdRo nicht annährend soviel kranke Leute und Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer rumrennen, wie in Wow. Nirgendwo sonst hat man bei einem so großen Teil der Spieler stehts den Eindruck, dass sie zwischen Spiel und Wirklichkeit längst nicht mehr richtig unterscheiden können. Wie gesagt, vielleicht macht die Masse den Unterschied, oder einfach nur die Tatsache, dass Wow halt doch zum Großteil auch von Leuten unter 20 gespielt wird, die teilweise zwar auf dem Papier erwachsen sein mögen, aber ein Verhalten an den Tag legen, welches man so nicht mal von Zwölfjährigen erwarten würde.


----------



## Hellikut (24. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Dann schleich dich doch. Auf Whiner können die Spieler gerne verzichten glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*würg* Lieber ein Weiner, als diese verachtenswerte Gleichgültigkeit.


----------



## Zodttd (24. August 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> genau über sowas hat er "geheult" er hat sich beschwert dass die comunnity lieber blöde sprüche ablässt als zu fragen oder zu helfen



Dann hilf du doch anstatt einen Flamer zu flamen um dann wieder geflamed zu werden.


----------



## kaploing (24. August 2010)

also ich würde auch nur empfehlen vorher zu fragen ob man es für die zweitskillung mitnehmen draf - es gibt schliesslich genug leute die auf alles was sie können bedarf würfeln.
wer weiss, vielleicht war der tank erst kurz zuvor mit seinem twink in einer rnd und hat genau dies erlebt

aber da heutzutage in einer rnd eh nurnoch höchstens die tagesszeit genannt wird wenn man der gruppe beitritt braucht man sich auch nicht wundern wenn mal als dd mitgeht und ohne worte auf das erste item (zufällig halt platte) was droppt bedarf würfelt und rausgevotet wird ...


----------



## Udalrich (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Das war sicher nicht das Problem Sumeira, echt nicht



Na, ja, wer weiß halt was sonst noch los war. - Vielleicht hast du dauernd auf ihn geschimpft, dass er nicht wartet, etc.?

In jedem Fall wäre es höflicher und sympathischer von dir gewesen zu fragen, ehe du den anderen Gold bzw. Splitter wegnimmst, um ein Item zu bekommen, dass du zumindest im Moment gar nicht brauchen kannst (da als DD dabei).
Vermutlich hielten die anderen dich für einen Ninja-Looter, der einfach dreist immer auf B klickt, wenn es geht. - Kann ich dann gut verstehen, dass die sich lieber nen neuen DD vom Amt geholt haben.

Merke: Kommunikation ist alles und fragen kostet nichts!


----------



## Hellikut (24. August 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Dann hilf du doch anstatt einen Flamer zu flamen um dann wieder geflamed zu werden.



Tut er doch. Er stimmt dem TE eindeutig zu und MEHR kann man nicht machen, außer ein 2500 Wörter umfassendes Essay über bekacktes Onlineverhalten zu schreiben.
Das hat er allerdings nicht gemacht und dafür danke ich ihm auch.


----------



## Kultig (24. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Dann schleich dich doch. Auf Whiner können die Spieler gerne verzichten glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich glaub eher das man auf solche boons wie dich eher verzichten könnte. brainless ist nicht grad angesagt in der community...


----------



## Schanni (24. August 2010)

Kommen wir mal wieder zurück zum Kern der Geschichte.
Was will der TE denn eigendlich?
Zu einem er hat Bedarf auf die Schultern gemacht, leider hat er nicht geschrieben ob er sie bekommen hat.
Wenn ja, dann hör auf zu heulen und freu dich du hast die Schultern die wolltest
Wenn nein, dann hör auf zu heulen und geh jeden Tag wieder rein die haben eine Chance von 13% zu fallen.
Ist doch gar nicht so schwer.
It´s all a game :-)


----------



## Etrenathon (24. August 2010)

Hm, also ich versteh jetzt grad nicht, was das Problem sein soll, wenn der *einzige Plattenträger* need auf Platte würfelt.

Was ist denn das Argument, Ihn zu kicken ?

Der böse Pala nimmt mir mein Goldanteil oder mein Splitter weg ?

Das ist ja wohl sehr pingelig, weil wer ist schon auf das bisschen Gold und / oder 1 Splitter angewiesen
beim derzeitigen Content-Stand im Spiel.

Wenn eine Rüstungsklasse als einzige vertreten ist und der Spieler (auch mehrmals) Bedarf auf seine
Rüstungsklasse macht, ist es mir doch egal, als was er nun in der Gruppe ist, er ist ja eh der Einzige,
welcher es tragen kann und wenn er es als Ninjalooter anwendet, dann ist es ein bisschen Gold und / oder
ein paar Splittermöglichkeiten, welche mir entgehen, dafür mach ich doch kein Fass auf und kick den bei
der Anzahl von Random-Hero Gruppen über LFG-Tool.

Ich geh ja wohl kaum wegen dem Gold oder den Splittern in die Ini's, Goldfarmen kann ich auf andere
Weise schneller / besser und an Splitter komme ich auch schneller ran als über das würfeln in Ini's.

Die Aufregung für eine einzelne Ini wäre es mir nicht wert, sich darüber aufzuregen, spätestens
nach der Ini (welche teilweise noch 15-20 Minuten dauert) treff ich den Spieler vermutlich sehr lange oder niemehr wieder.

Man hat halt mittlerweile in WOW keinen Zusammenhalt mehr wie es früher war, als man nicht einfach mal schnell
den Server wechselte und über LFG immer Gruppen für Ini's und Schlachtzüge, weil man sich echt überlegen musste,
wie man sich auf seinem Server verhält, denn sonst war man schnell mal abgestempelt.

So long
Etrenathon


----------



## TriggerTMA (24. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir überlege, wieviele Items einfach entzaubert werden und wie wenig man eigentlich noch aus den Instanzen braucht, dann kann ich die Vorgehensweise nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Wenn jemand ein Item benötigt, dann soll er Bedarf machen. Erst recht wenn er der Einzige ist, der es tragen kann. 
Das soziale Miteinander hat einen erbämlichen Grad erreicht, der wohl kaum noch zu unterbieten ist. Auch hier, wenn man so mitliest, kann man bei einigen echt nur den Kopf schütteln. Hier wird von einigen Blödheit unterstellt, die aber selbst nicht einen geraden Satz schreiben können. Dann gibt es auch noch die IMBARoXXoRblubberdingens, die alles und jeden mimimi unterstellen und anschließend einem die Welt erklären wollen. Am Besten sind dann die, die auch noch meinen, sie wären ehrlich und direkt. Wenn ich schon sehe, das ein Satz so beginnt, dann fange ich mich an zu freuen. Denn meistens kommt da ein Mist raus, der evtl. durch eine leserliche Rechtschreibung noch gerade ein Stück qualität gewinnt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir ist die Rechtschreibung völlig egal in einem Forum. Ich möchte nur damit verdeutlichen, wie wenig qualität manche Aussagen haben.

Ich kann den Frust, den der TE hier schiebt schon verstehen, wenn es denn so war. Ich gehe doch in Inis, um Marken und ggf. bei den ICC Inis noch Equipt zu ziehen. Das hilft meiner zweiten Skillung und evtl. auch der Gilde, bzw. den nächsten Randomruns. Denn der Char als ein Teil der Warcraft Welt, wird verbessert und hilft am Ende allen.
Aber jemanden einfach zu kicken ist lächerlich. Wenn es einem nicht passt, dann kann man auch drauf hinweisen.

Ich hatte am Wochenende ein ähnliches Thema. Ich bin als Tank die Daily machen. Irgendwas muß aber während des Lootens zwischen dem Heiler und einem DD gewesen sein. Ich bekomme während des Runs plötzlich die Frage, ob der Heiler aus der Gruppe geworfen werden soll. Ich habe abgelehnt. Nichtmal 5 Sekunden später steht im Gruppen Chat: "Was solle kicken ihr [Söhne, von leicht zu bekommenden Müttern]". 

Das Niveau ist erschreckend. Im Spiel, sowie auch hier. Warum muß es so sein?


----------



## Lambarene (24. August 2010)

Sorry für den TE, aber da ist wohl die Kommunikation in der Gruppe vollständig zerbrochen.

2 Fehler sehe ich:

1. TE hat nicht angekündigt, dass er noch grundsätzlich Bedarf für seine Second-Skillung hat und deswegen mangels anderer Plattis Bedarf würfeln wird bzw. gefragt, ob er darf.

2. Gruppe hat TE ohne Rückfrage "Warum Bedarf, das ist ein Tankitem?" gekickt.

Ich habe da meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Ninja-Looter gibt es zuhauf. Wenn Königsmörder in ner HC auf grüne oder blaue Teile Bedarf würfeln, sind sie eben raus. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es eben auch Leute, die noch wirklichen Bedarf haben.

Ich spiele normalerweise Heiler (ob in Stoff oder Leder) und kündige DD-Bedarf vorher an, damit es keinen Unfrieden gibt, denn auch wenn sie keinen Bedarf haben, können sie immer noch die Splitter oder das Gold vertragen, oder wieso läuft ein ICC-ausgestatteter Tank,DD, Heiler in den HCs durch die Gegend? (Okay Markenmangel für Steine fällt da noch ein.)

Das machen sie nur, weil sie da noch etwas brauchen oder jemanden begleiten.

Fazit: Vorher reden hätte, wie bei vielen anderen Dingen auch, geholfen.


----------



## Lawler87 (24. August 2010)

Ich würd sagen da hast du gelitten und solltest aufhören wenn du kein bock auf sowas hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peloquin (24. August 2010)

Lambarene schrieb:


> Sorry für den TE, aber da ist wohl die Kommunikation in der Gruppe vollständig zerbrochen.
> 
> 2 Fehler sehe ich:
> 
> ...



Wenns keine Plattenträger gibt mit wem soll er das besprechen? Oder bist du son Pfennigfuchser das du nem Spieler der sich die Scheiße antun will irgendwann mal zu tanken aufgrund von Goldgier die Items nicht gönnst.


----------



## Edrohma (24. August 2010)

Whoah, wie diese harmlose Disskusion wieder in "WoW is kagge und da spielen nur Penner" ausufert ist ja alarmierend. Also zum Topic, es war eine eingespielte Gruppe der wohl der Schaden zu gering war, oder sie mochten keine Palas, oder ham einfach schlecht geschi... Wie auch immer, im Forum bekommt man den Eindruck dass die "netten" Spieler (wobei ja Nett die Schwester von... naja) weniger werden. Das stimmt aber so nicht, sie posten nur seltener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalania (24. August 2010)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> fragen sollte man schon. wäre nur fair, weil es ja ggf gold oder splitter für einen anderen wären. Fragen halte ich daher für angemessen, und nicht zu viel verlangt. Alles andere wirkt halt nach ninja abgreif-versuche



Wenn ich das schon lese ! wenn kein anderer das ding braucht Tragen kann ausser der retri dann steht ihm meiner meinung das am meisten zu ! Splitter ist immer gier loot und wenn er meint das er das teil gebrauchen kann weil er irgendwann mal Tanken will dann würd ich das auch machen ! ich find einfach das diese ich habe 6000GS ich bin der Geilste Spieler sollten mal nachdenken... Ich sag nur auch die nicht so guten equippen lassen !


----------



## Shavana (24. August 2010)

Ich habe mir zwar nur einige Posts durchgelesen, aber bei manchen Antworten habe ich nur mitm Kopf geschüttelt....
Der TE hat Need auf ein Plattenitem gewürfelt, welches er für den sec-specc gebrauchen kann. Das ist sein gutes Recht, zumal ja kein weiterer Plattenträger vorhanden war. Klar hätte er voher bescheid sagen können, aber nicht müssen, weil er es ja gebrauchen kann. Leute es war nur ne popelige 5-Mann inni, wo 99,9% der Leute nur noch reingehen, weil sie marken abgreifen wollen, oder aber schon den 10. Twink hochziehen. Wenn jetzt einige auf den Goldbetrag oder Splitter hinauswollen, den sie ja EVTL. bekommen hätten (mit viel würfelglück) dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen, sry aber wer heutzutage kein Gold für verzauberungen, raids, flask etc. hat, der macht definitv was falsch. Goldfarmen macht man auf eine andere Art und weise und nicht inis latschen, in der Hoffnung nen Splitter zu bekommen.


----------



## Yurki (24. August 2010)

Ich kann mich noch an meine aller erste Instanz erinnern. Da war ich aber aufgeregt! Und alle waren höflich und freundlich und keiner wurde einfach so raus geschmissen. Das war noch ne ganz andere Liga. Heute sind die Statuten irgendwie alle verfallen... Is manchmal ein Jammer was mit WoW und besonders mit der Community passiert ist.


----------



## Gatax (24. August 2010)

Wie will man denn bei dem Tempo, was in den Inis angeschlagen wird, bitte noch nachfragen ob man Bedarf machen kann? Gerade als Heiler ist es doch fast unmöglich.
Wenn ich auf mein second Spec need hatte, hab ich immer Bedarf gemacht. Wenn ein zweiter mit seinem spec wie er drin spielt auch Bedarf hatte und ich es gewonnen hätte, habe ich es ihm oft wortlos gegeben.
So einfach ist das. 

Und das kicken beim TE war ja mal völlig unötig. Aber kommt leider vor.


----------



## schmetti (24. August 2010)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> fragen sollte man schon. wäre nur fair, weil es ja ggf gold oder splitter für einen anderen wären. Fragen halte ich daher für angemessen, und nicht zu viel verlangt. Alles andere wirkt halt nach ninja abgreif-versuche



Warum sollte ich fragen ? wenn keiner Need hat und ich kann es gebrauchen nehme ich es mir.
Oder für was denkt ihr gibt es die Funktion "Bedarf" ? wobei man ja auch nur Bedarf machen kann wenn das Zeichen dafür nutzbar ist.
Warum sollte ich auf Splitter Rücksicht nehmen die eh nix mehr wert sind weil die im Überfluss vorhanden sind, tut den anderen ja auch furchtbar weh wenn ich ein teil bekomme das mir was nutzt aber die anderen sich nicht über einen lächerlichen splitter freuen können.

Es kotzt mich echt an das alles und jeder so furchtbar habgierig ist und anderen nicht mal ein Besch.... Item aus einer Hero Instanz gönnt.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Tag

Tante Edit meint außerdem: Wenn du das als Ninja abgreif versuch wertest hast du den sinn vom Würfelsystem nicht verstanden. 
Und es versteht sich von selbst das man nur Bedarf macht wenn der auch vorhanden ist!


----------



## RedShirt (24. August 2010)

Yurki schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an meine aller erste Instanz erinnern. Da war ich aber aufgeregt! Und alle waren höflich und freundlich und keiner wurde einfach so raus geschmissen. Das war noch ne ganz andere Liga. Heute sind die Statuten irgendwie alle verfallen... Is manchmal ein Jammer was mit WoW und besonders mit der Community passiert ist.



Ab einem zweistelligen Besuch einer Instanz wird es gewohnheit =) 
Ich denk in den HC Instanzen könnte ich mit nem Meleeschami blind tanken - ich kenn jeden Mob mit Vornamen.
Da entfällt einem auch, Fähigkeiten der Mobs noch zu erwähnen, weil sie einem selbstverständlich vorkommen.

Random heißt für mich "zügig und zielorientiert durch".
Sind ja /random Spieler, mit denen man jetzt nichts in WoW öfter machen *kann*, weil anderer Server.

Früher wart ihr ja alle auch vom selben Server, ne =)


----------



## derwaynez (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Ich war fast soweit meine 2 Chars zu löschen und nie wieder ein Wort über WoW zu verlieren



dann mach das doch bitte


----------



## Udalrich (24. August 2010)

Etrenathon schrieb:


> Hm, also ich versteh jetzt grad nicht, was das Problem sein soll, wenn der *einzige Plattenträger* need auf Platte würfelt.
> 
> Was ist denn das Argument, Ihn zu kicken ?
> 
> ...



Was ist denn so schwer an einem Satz wie "Hey, Leute, okay, wenn ich B mache auf Tank-Teile, braucht ja sonst keiner?" Das braucht man auch nur beim ersten Mal sagen und alle sind zufrieden.
Und wer das Eis brechen möchte, fügt noch sowas wie "dann hat der Realmpool bald einen Tank mehr und Ihr müsst nicht mehr so lange auf ne Gruppe warten. ;-)" hinzu.



Etrenathon schrieb:


> Man hat halt mittlerweile in WOW keinen Zusammenhalt mehr wie es früher war, als man nicht einfach mal schnell
> den Server wechselte und über LFG immer Gruppen für Ini's und Schlachtzüge, weil man sich echt überlegen musste,
> wie man sich auf seinem Server verhält, denn sonst war man schnell mal abgestempelt.


Komisch dass man dieses "früher war alles besser" und "es gibt keinen Zusammenhalt mehr" gerade von den Leuten hört, die sich sogar für ein "hi", "gz", "thx" oder "bb" in einer Randomgruppe zu schade sind. DAS war früher auch anders, da hat man noch miteinander geredet und sich für Hilfe und so bedankt.

Die Beute einer Instanz gehört doch zunächst einmal der ganzen Gruppe, den die hat den Boss gemeinsam umgehauen. Ich persönlich entschuldige mich z.B., wenn mal die ganze Instanz lang nur Beute für mich droppt, obwohl ich ja gar nichts dafür kann. Ich weiß einfach aus eigener Erfahrung, wie sich die anderen in dem Moment fühlen könnten...


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> So ich bin mal wieder Knallhart und Direkt...
> 
> Kann das sein das du schon lange nicht mehr draussen warst oder Unterschied nicht kennst von vielen und wenigen menschen?
> Desto mehr menschen von denen man umgeben ist, desto mehr (wortwörtlich) Arschlöcher hat man um sich (Die sieht man mit der Zeit). Wie im richtigen Leben!
> ...


Ohne Worte. So viel Unsinn in einem Post ist selbst für das buffed-Forum noch bemerkenswert. Ich schätze, hier winkt ein Award.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. August 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> Ich persönlich entschuldige mich z.B., wenn mal die ganze Instanz lang nur Beute für mich droppt, obwohl ich ja gar nichts dafür kann. Ich weiß einfach aus eigener Erfahrung, wie sich die anderen in dem Moment fühlen könnten...


Ja sicher, glaub ich aufs Wort... ich wusste gar nicht dass Mutter Teresas Geist WoW spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiklyon (24. August 2010)

Ich kann dich gut verstehen, und da du der einzige Plattenträger in der Gruppe warst ist es ja auch nicht schlimm für Second Bedarf zu klicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast sogar das volle Recht dazu! 

Und deinen Frust kannst du gut loswerden mit einer Runde Modern Warfare 2 oder Bad Company 2! Wirkt wahre Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Community hat das Spiel zerstört ((Meine Meinung)) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (24. August 2010)

Tja sone leute gibts immer^^ Ging mir auch so bei einer gruppe : Pala heiler und Tank + 2 mages ich hunter
es droppen Lerdersachen ich mach bedarf und kurz darauf ausschlusswahl...


----------



## Darussios (24. August 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Die Community hat das Spiel zerstört ((Meine Meinung))
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Haggelo (24. August 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Und deinen Frust kannst du gut loswerden mit einer Runde Modern Warfare 2 oder Bad Company 2! Wirkt wahre Wunder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Zwuusch (24. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Aber eben genau das ist für jeden anders. Genau so könnte man meinen wäre die Höflichkeit angebracht ("Hallo" bspw.), sonst könnte man im Vornerein ja auch sagen "Heh, ich bin dann ein Asi, ich sage nicht hallo und so". Wenn mans nicht sagt, gilts ja nicht anders...
> 
> Ich liebe solche Sprüche, denn wo stehts geschrieben? Nirgends.
> 
> Edit: Nicht falsch verstehen, ich nehme hier keine Partei ein.



Es geht hier nicht um allgemeingültige Umgangsformen sondern darum ob eine Klasse Bedarf hat oder nicht. Ein Pala kann Platte tragen und Tanken, das ist in den Charaktereigenschaften so festgelegt und deshalb hat er bedarf.


----------



## Famenio (24. August 2010)

Bei der Reaktion des Druiden, 
wäre der TE so oder so geflogen...

Entweder er macht als einziger Platte gleich Bedarf,
oder er fragt, wird beschimpft das er lügt und wird dann gekickt...


----------



## Annovella (24. August 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Na ja aber du warst ja augenscheinlich als Retri in der Ini. Und weils ein Tank Item war hätte ich gefragt ob ichs für Second mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Mfg



Son Schwachsinn. Wenn kein anderer Plattenträger dabei ist, muss er nicht fragen. Wäre der Tank selbst ein Plattenträger und würde darauf bedarf machen, DANN könnte man FREUNDLICHER Weise nachfragen, OB man denn auch mit drauf würfeln darf. Aber selbst wenn er einfach so mit bedarf drauf gemacht hätte, wäre es sein gutes Recht gewesen. So einfach ist das.

Was ich aber auch okay finde. War gestern mit sonem Gladiatorbetitelten Holypriest von Aegwynn in PdC Hero, beim Endboss dropt der Casterdolch. Keiner hatte bedarf, der assoziale(warum assozial, erfahrt ihr jetzt :>) Priest macht bedarf. Wahnsinn, auf das Item hatte er wirklich need! Achne, er hatte ja den Itemlevel 277 2200er Rated zornerfüllten Dagger, der mal eben so das doppelte an ZM hat an. Naja, nichts desto trotz hat er bedarf drauf gemacht, es bekommen und direkt danach ohne tschüss zu sagen abgehauen. Und soetwas ist dann okay, ja?... *kopfschüttel*
Der Druide vom TE, genau so wie der Priester in meinem Fall haben eine Verwarnung für assoziales Verhalten verdient.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. August 2010)

Leider muß man mitlerweile die Dummheit der Mitspieler bedenken und alle Eventualitäten vorher klären, wenn man solche Situationen vermeiden will.

Ich geh zu 90% sowieso nur mit Bekannten, da weiß ich wo ich dran bin.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (24. August 2010)

Ich wurde mal von nem Typ aus der Grp gekickt wegen dem wir 4 mal gewiped sind, mit der Begründung mein EQ ist zu schlecht -.- Er hatte 200 Dps mehr als ich.

Es gibt immer so Arsc***er die ihre Macht ausnutzen, und Fehler immer bei den anderen suchen, früher gabs das aber echt weniger.


----------



## Darussios (24. August 2010)

Wenn wir hier es eh schonzu einer Diskussion um die Community gemacht haben, ich denke, das ist hier in Europa größtenteils die deutsche Comm.
Klar Flamer gibts überall, aber als ich mal nen Warri auf Stormreaver (Englischer, rappelvoller PvP-Server zumindest damals kp wie er heute ist) auf lvl 55 hochgelevelt hab, fiel mir doch auf, wieviel angenehmer die Community dort ist.
Als ich mal dort Hilfe bei einer Gruppenquest brauchte und niemanden zum Helfen gefunden hab, hab ich ne 80er Paladina in Dala angeflüstert ob sie doch bitte helfen könne.
Sie kam den weiten Weg bis nach Desolace ohne zu murren und hat mir geholfen.
Als ich ihren Zeitaufwand mit 10 Gold belohnen wollte, hat sie das Handelsfenster geschlossen und meinte, dass ich sie nicht bezahlen müsste und sie das gerne getan hat.
Sowas halte ich, zumindest nach dem, was ich von der deutschen Community kurz vorm Ende meiner WoW-"Karriere" erlebt habe, für unmöglich.


----------



## Haramann (24. August 2010)

Wenn du nicht gefragt hast, ob du Bedarf würfeln darfst, dann hätte ich dich auch gekickt.


----------



## Kaostrasza (24. August 2010)

Ja die WOW Spieler sind schon asozialer geworden. Is halt so. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, was so schlimm dran is wenn der einzige Plattner aufn Platten Item Need macht. Gegebenenfalls kann man ja nochmal nachfragen, was das Ganze denn soll. Ich muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, bei wortkargen Idioten, die noch nicht mal ne Begrüßung am Start hinbekommen war ich auch schon das ein oder andere mal angepisst, weil mir das immer gewaltig nach Ninja stinkt.


----------



## Udalrich (24. August 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, glaub ich aufs Wort... ich wusste gar nicht dass Mutter Teresas Geist WoW spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hat das mit Mutter Theresa zu tun?

Nehmen wir mal an du bist in einer Instanz und es droppt zufällig nur Beute für einen Spieler, auf die er auch immer B macht.

Wenn der Spieler schweigend die Beute einsteckt und auf "gz" nicht reagiert, denkst du dann: "Hey, DAS ist aber mal ein echt netter Kerl."?!

Oder findest du es nicht auch netter, wenn sich der Spieler echt freut "ey, Leute, noch ein Item und ich schmeiß ne Runde Zwergenbier ^^" oder "wahrscheinlich droppt für mich nie wieder was, so wie ich heute hier absahne... ;-P"


"Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es hinaus", das wusste schon der Urgroßvater! :-)


----------



## Darkdamien (24. August 2010)

nächstes mal einfach fragen ob es jemand stört wenn du drauf würfelst... ansonsten einfach abhaken, neue ini suchen. bringt mehr als sich über sowas zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deffer (24. August 2010)

Sry aber das is ehrlich nich das problem.Das is ausgemachter blödsinn.Das war mit meinem twink auch mal so. Allerdings war der depp so schlau und war auf meinem server also frage ich ihn warum er mich kickt dann natürlich die antwort :"wenn du gleich in die beste ini gehst die es gibt wenn du grade dafür zugelassen wirst und dps von 1,8k machst ist das wohl klar". Also check lieber mal deinen dmg^^


----------



## Waldmaus (24. August 2010)

Sorry , aber ich verstehe nicht warum jemand gekickt wird , wenn er eh der einzige Plattenträger ist . Vor allem in ner rnd ini ... wäre es in einem Raid gewesen ,würde ich es noch verstehen aber rnd ????? Es gibt ja auch noch die zweite Skillung . Und wie schon vorher gesagt wurde : Splitter sind heute echt wertlos geworden , die bekommste hinterher geworfen . Für mich gibt es nur einen Grund jemand aus grp zu kicken ... er macht seinen Job nicht oder den falschen ( DD's oder Heal pullen mit absicht ) . 
In dem Sinne 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (24. August 2010)

sie wollten die Masse und haben die Masse bekommen


----------



## Gerti (24. August 2010)

Als ob ich Frage, ob ichs für 2nd haben darf, wenn es kein anderer brauch.
Klar, wenn ich als Healer auf nen Hit Item rolle, fragt man vorher, ob die DD es brauchen. Aber wenn es eindeutig nur mir etwas bringt, wieso fragen?!
Wenn die anderen wissen wollen, wieso man drauf gewürfelt hat, dann sollen sie halt fragen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein mit den Anderen zu kommunizieren.

Unf für mich gilt: 2nd Equip> Splitter/Gold beim Händler oder sonstwas.


----------



## ctullhu (24. August 2010)

ich denke mal, mit 80 haben fast alle 2. skillung.
insoweit wundere ich mich bei "seltsamen" needs nicht, spiele ja auch bär und baum udn habe somit sogar extrem unterschiedliche sets.
wenn ich nu mitm baum ein cooles item fürs bärchen sehe und bin der einzige lederträger, dann need. 
ist ein "echter" lederträger da, hat er sich den need erarbeitet und ich mache gier.
die ini kommt eh wieder und evtl bin ich da dann der tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dieses rumgekicke ist eine unart ohnesgleichen.
aber ok, ignore-liste ist lang und die nächste ini flott gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrilege (24. August 2010)

Manche checken es wohl nicht, es gibt 4 Klassen die KEINE 2nd SKILLUNG haben können, jedenfalls nicht um eine andere Rolle (Tank, DD, Heal) einzunehmen. Als da wären: Hexer, Jäger, Mage, Schurke.

Wieso müssen diese Klassen sich damit abfinden daß sie keine Items (zum Verkaufen) oder Splitter bekommen, nur weil jemand einer andern Klasse second need hat? Von daher: 2nd Need ist NICHT > Gier!

Ich meine mir selber ist es egal, aber ich kann es auch verstehen wenn andere das nicht so locker sehen, weil es da auch um's Prinzip geht. Also fragen wegen 2nd gear sollte man immer, sonst braucht man sich wie im Beispiel des TE nicht über einen Kick wundern.


----------



## xTony montana (24. August 2010)

naja er hatte halt 6k gs is auf einmal high und dänkt er wer was mann kann glaub aber auch erst nach 15 min kicken


----------



## ctullhu (24. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Manche checken es wohl nicht, es gibt 4 Klassen die KEINE 2nd SKILLUNG haben können, jedenfalls nicht um eine andere Rolle (Tank, DD, Heal) einzunehmen. Als da wären: Hexer, Jäger, Mage, Schurke.
> 
> Wieso müssen diese Klassen sich damit abfinden daß sie keine Items (zum Verkaufen) oder Splitter bekommen, nur weil jemand einer andern Klasse second need hat? Von daher: 2nd Need ist NICHT > Gier!
> 
> Ich meine mir selber ist es egal, aber ich kann es auch verstehen wenn andere das nicht so locker sehen, weil es da auch um's Prinzip geht. Also fragen wegen 2nd gear sollte man immer, sonst braucht man sich wie im Beispiel des TE nicht über einen Kick wundern.



jetzt wird es aber langsam lächerlich... die armen 4 klassen ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die würfeln sowieso aufs item, da fällt das nur eher nicht auf, weils ja an sich passt.
so ne 2. skillung ist für den, der sie hat auch extrem teuer, ich meine... im ernst... ob ich als bär oder baum in ne ini gehe ist egal, ich habe fast sofort gruppe.
meine gruppe hat sogar die wahl, ob ich als bär oder baum reingehe.
die sind beide entsprechend equipped. das ist service, der eben auch was kostet. zumeisst mich, denn mit ein paar heroics hole ich die kosten für verzauberungen, sockel, etc. nicht rein.
pass auf, mitm warri mache ich das, den level ich auf furor und mit dir in der ini packe ich dann den def raus mit gammelrüsse und nem 2000er gs. have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (24. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Manche checken es wohl nicht, es gibt 4 Klassen die KEINE 2nd SKILLUNG haben können, jedenfalls nicht um eine andere Rolle (Tank, DD, Heal) einzunehmen. Als da wären: Hexer, Jäger, Mage, Schurke.
> 
> Wieso müssen diese Klassen sich damit abfinden daß sie keine Items (zum Verkaufen) oder Splitter bekommen, nur weil jemand einer andern Klasse second need hat? Von daher: 2nd Need ist NICHT > Gier!
> 
> Ich meine mir selber ist es egal, aber ich kann es auch verstehen wenn andere das nicht so locker sehen, weil es da auch um's Prinzip geht. Also fragen wegen 2nd gear sollte man immer, sonst braucht man sich wie im Beispiel des TE nicht über einen Kick wundern.



Äh doch 2nd Need gilt immer vor Gier, es sei denn, man macht was anderes vor Start aus.
Auch für die besagten 4 Klassen, da man für diese unterschiedliche Statanforderungen für die verschiedenen Skillungen hat. Wenn jetzt ein Kampfschurke in ne Ini geht, als 2nd Skillung hat er Meucheln und es dropt ein Dolch, den er für Kampf nicht braucht aber für Meucheln schon, dann darf er Need für seine zweite Skillung machen, wenn keine andere Klasse First Need hat. Splitter bzw der Golderlöß durch den Händler fallen nicht unter First Need.
Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen, der TE war mit seinem Pala in der Ini als Retri und hat für seine 2nd-Skillung Prot, also Tank, gewürfelt, von daher ist diese Diskussion um die reinen DD's und dass sie keine zweite Rolle ausfüllen können, völlig irrelevant.

Fragen sollte man immer, es sei denn, es ist so ein Fall wie hier beim TE, dass er wirklich der einzige in der Gruppe ist, der das Teil verwenden könnte, dann darf er meiner Ansicht nach einfach Need für sein 2nd Equip machen.
Und selbst wenn es bei einem solch eindeutigen Fall als unhöflich empfunden wird, sollte man das Niveau besitzen und fragen, warum er Need würfelt, anstatt zu kicken.


----------



## Lari (24. August 2010)

Notiz an mich: Druidenbären sind die einzige Klasse im Spiel, die alleine Spieler aus einer Randomgruppe kicken können. IMBA.

Man lernt ja immer dazu.


----------



## Petertreter (24. August 2010)

wer als DD in ne ini geht und ungefragt auf tank gear bedarf drückt tja selberschuld wenn er gekickt wird


----------



## Viperxx (24. August 2010)

Wenn ein Krieger/DK Tank in ner Ini tankt, nehmen sie sich oft raus und würfeln auf DD Euip oder?
Da sagt niemand etwas, klar, wer kickt den freiwillig den Tank?

Und nochwas. 

Ich warte bei solchen Dropts IMMER alle Würfelergebnisse ab, bevor ich würfle, aber in solchen Fällen definitiv Bedarf.

Es ist aber sehr interessant, wie vielen hier mein Thread beschäfigt und welche Antworten hier kommen. Es scheiden sich tatsächlich die Geister bei dem Thema.
Sei es wie es sei, WoW ist einfach ein Kindergarten geworden und ich mit meinen 30 Jahren darf das sagen :-)


btw:  /closed

für mich ist das Thema erledigt


----------



## TriggerTMA (24. August 2010)

Petertreter schrieb:


> wer als DD in ne ini geht und ungefragt auf tank gear bedarf drückt tja selberschuld wenn er gekickt wird




Richtig... auch wenn es kein anderer tragen kann. Soviel Missgunst in einem Post. Allerhand!!


----------



## Lari (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Sei es wie es sei, WoW ist einfach ein Kindergarten geworden und ich mit meinen 30 Jahren darf das sagen :-)



Weil sowas bei EINER Gruppe passiert ist, sind ALLE anderen Spieler genauso.
Ich habe was weiß ich wieviele Random-Instanzen gespielt, und in nicht einer einzigen ist sowas passiert...


----------



## Viperxx (24. August 2010)

Lari, du hast diesen Thread nicht einigermaßen verstanden oder durchgelesen oder?


----------



## DreiHaare (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/
> 
> ...




Du warst nicht Tank und machst Bedarf auf Tankschultern...ohne vorherige Absprache?
Mal ehrlich, bei mir wärst du auch geflogen. Eben, weil es so viele Vollhonks gibt, die einfach nur alles abgreifen wollen. In diesem Fall bist du selbst schuld, Schätzelein.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. August 2010)

oh mein Gott..wie sich hier manche drauf aufgelen das der TE als DD für den secspecc tankplatte needet..in ner INi die in 15 min durch ist, die Bosse n witz sind und man sowieso fast scho mehrmals täglich reingeht und immer der selbe scheiß dropt...
Hier stelle ich gerade wieder mit entsetzen fest wiesehr sich hier einige scho das letzte rest Hirn weggeepiXXt haben....
Hohles Volk ihr Schätzeleins....
WoW ist ein krankes Spiel für kranke unreife voll verblödete Spieler..und der Thread beiweisst es mal wieder...
Ihr seid mal wieder die Krone und das Paradebeispiel wie man sich den typischen WoWler vorstellt...
Kein Wunder das die Community soderart im Ar... ist
Zum TE..mach das einzig richtige..kündige den Acc und spiel x-beliebiges MMO..da sind die Leute IMMER geistig Reifer (zumindest zu 99%)
und das du nicht gefragt hast wegen Secspecc ist verständlich..wann soll man das den auch machen bei dem Tempo das der "Ich bin 10 und der geilste weil 6k und Tank Bär" vorgelegt hat...würfeln und weiter, der Assi hät ja auch fragen können oder ne kleine Pause...aber anstand und Würde bei dem durchschnittswowler ist wie Bush und Frieden....


----------



## Phenyl19 (24. August 2010)

Lieber Te du bist selber Schuld.
Ich frage immer wenn ich ich was für sec brauche ob ich es nehmen darf und es hat noch nie jemand nein gesagt. Das Fragen ist einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit und eigentlich wird einem dann auch gesagt,klar stecks ein.


----------



## Korgor (24. August 2010)

Also wenn ich was für mein 2t Equip brauche, nehme ich es mir.
Wenn man fragt heißt es eh nur: "Jojo nimm mit, braucht eh niemand."
Wenn interessieren schon Gold oder Splitter...
Das Zeug bekommt man nur so hinterhergeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer in meiner Grpp auf iwas Bedarf macht, dann soller halt.
Ich hab doch nicht instant irgend ein Hintergedanke.
Was wäre es nur für eine Welt, wenn man einem nicht mehr trauen kann
und alles überprüfen muss?!
Dann wären wir heute noch in der Steinzeit.


----------



## Phenyl19 (24. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Zum TE..mach das einzig richtige..kündige den Acc und spiel x-beliebiges MMO..da sind die Leute IMMER geistig Reifer (zumindest zu 99%)
> und das du nicht gefragt hast wegen Secspecc ist verständlich..wann soll man das den auch machen bei dem Tempo das der "Ich bin 10 und der geilste weil 6k und Tank Bär" vorgelegt hat...würfeln und weiter, der Assi hät ja auch fragen können oder ne kleine Pause...aber anstand und Würde bei dem durchschnittswowler ist wie Bush und Frieden....



Um zu würfeln hat man genug Zeit und in dieser Zeit kann man kurz die Frage tippen.

Und anhand deines Kommentars erkennt man das du geistig sehr reif sein musst,also lass uns dumme Wowler doch einfach in Ruhe und treib dich in anderen Foren rum,danke schön.


----------



## Sacrilege (24. August 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Äh doch 2nd Need gilt immer vor Gier, es sei denn, man macht was anderes vor Start aus.
> Auch für die besagten 4 Klassen, da man für diese unterschiedliche Statanforderungen für die verschiedenen Skillungen hat. Wenn jetzt ein Kampfschurke in ne Ini geht, als 2nd Skillung hat er Meucheln und es dropt ein Dolch, den er für Kampf nicht braucht aber für Meucheln schon, dann darf er Need für seine zweite Skillung machen, wenn keine andere Klasse First Need hat. Splitter bzw der Golderlöß durch den Händler fallen nicht unter First Need.



Der Vergleich hinkt. Ob der Schurke nun mit Axt oder Dolch einprügelt ist egal, er ist und bleibt DD, er wird damit kein Tank und auch kein Heiler. Mal davon abgesehen daß es genug Schurken Vollhonks gibt, die auch mit Kampfskillung einen Dolch tragen^^ Außerdem können Dolche eh nur Schurken wirklich gebrauchen, event. noch Jäger. Btw. Jäger, soll der vielleicht auch noch betteln ob er einen Bogen oder eine Schußwaffe trägt - 1st/2nd? :-)

Wer sagt daß Splitter oder Golderlös unter 1st Need fallen? Das ist 2nd Need, also Gier. Irrelevant ist es nicht, weil es für manche eben auch um's Prinzip geht. Nur weil es Klassen gibt die so ziemlich alles tragen können, heißt das nicht daß die auch immer alles abgreifen müssen. Ich kenne genug Leute die auf "alles" Bedarf machen, weil sie könnten ja, vielleicht, irgendwann,... mal Tank oder Heiler spielen - nix anderes als eine moderne/getarnte Form des Ninja Lootings (will ich im konketen Fall dem TE aber NICHT unterstellen).

Worauf ich hinaus will. Entweder macht man sich zu Beginn der Ini aus was mit 2nd passieren soll oder man fragt wenn es dropt. Einfach auf Bedarf klicken kann böse enden. Der Ton macht die Musik und nicht der "ich will haben Knopf".


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. August 2010)

Ich kann dich schon verstehen. Die Leute in WoW werden irgendwie immer jünger oder einfach nur immer dümmer. Nein kein Kiddy Flame sonder ein Flame an alle Leute die sich wie Kiddys benehmen. Viele Spieler sind einfach entweder egoistisch, abgehoben oder einfach doof. Es wird die Gruppe geleavt wenn das ersehnte Item von ersten Boss HdR nicht droppt. Es wird in rnd Raids rumgespamt was das Zeug hält. Leute die im /2 eine Frage stellen werden in Grund und Boden geflamed...
Ich könnte ewig so weiter machen

Aber du hättest trotzdem fragen sollen ob dus fürs sec. Specc haben darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bevor geflamed wird, JA das ist ein Mimimi Thread :-/



Flame flame flame flame flame...

Was erwartest du.

Man liest sowas jeden Tag.
Jeder erlebt es und jeder fühlt sich dannach verarscht. 

Toll und jez?

Ich hab net gelesen was du genau sagst, weil es einfach nur das Gleiche sein wird.

Tut mir leid, aber kann man sowas net aus foren verbannen? Sinnlose Threads sollen ja eig verboten sein. Derhier bietet keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Jemand schildert ein problem von einem Thema das seit monaten ausgelutscht ist. Oder jmd macht dafür nen allgemeinen Heulthread auf.
*Um mal den Post als solchen auch zu kennzeichnen und net als sinnlos erscheinen zu lassen*


----------



## dedennis (24. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



loooool


----------



## Viperxx (24. August 2010)

> Flame flame flame flame flame...
> 
> Was erwartest du.
> 
> ...




LOL, willst uns Du quasi erklären, welche Threads hier im Forum unnütz bzw. nützlich sind?
btw: keine Diskussionsgrundlage? Dann haben sich wohl hier alle auf 9 Seiten verklickt, sry aber das ist Blödsinn was Du schreibst!


----------



## Udalrich (24. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ... blablabla...




Dieser Thread hat sehr wohl seine Daseinsberechtigung, was man alleine daran sieht, dass er innerhalb eines Tages bereits 9 Seiten hat.


Wie häufig scheint es grob 2 Lager zu geben: Auf der einen Seite die Leute die meinen, es sei in Ordnung dass man sich in einer Instanz mit B einfach alles einsackt, was man irgendwie später mal brauchen könnte und es sei völlig übertrieben und überflüssig seine Mitspieler im Chat darüber informieren zu müssen und eine Unverschämtheit, wenn die sich erdreisten das nicht in Ordnung zu finden...
... und auf der anderen Seite die Leute, die das nicht so sehen (wozu ich mich zähle).

Sollte sich das tatsächlich (und ohne Auslassungen) so abgespielt haben, wie der TE es hier schildert,  mag man die Ausschlusswahl ohne vorherige Absprache aber etwas übertrieben finden...


----------



## meitertot (24. August 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Na ja aber du warst ja augenscheinlich als Retri in der Ini. Und weils ein Tank Item war hätte ich gefragt ob ichs für Second mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Mfg




Aber gleich kicken ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (24. August 2010)

Der TE hat sich irgendwo in diesem Thema noch mal geäußert und schrieb, dass die vier übrigen Mitglieder alle aus einer Gilde waren. Für mich ist die Sache da schon fast klar.

Die haben sich einen Spaß daraus gemacht, einen DD zu kicken. Ich habe sowas auch schon erlebt. Man kann an diesem Punkt nur sagen: "Ok, vier Spacken. Und nun weiter im Text."

Was den angeblichen Verfall der Comm angeht: Wie man sich bettet, so liegt man. Viele vergessen, dass sie in weiten Bereichen des Spiels immer noch selber entscheiden können, mit wem sie sich umgeben. Klar, einen 100% - Anti-Honk-Schild gibt es nicht, aber man kann den Kontakt mit solchen Leuten arg minimieren, wenn man nur ein wenig wählerisch ist, welchen Umgang man pflegt.


----------



## Lari (24. August 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Lari, du hast diesen Thread nicht einigermaßen verstanden oder durchgelesen oder?



Mir hat die Aussage mit dem Kindergarten gereicht. Und natürlich habe ich den "Vorfall" auch durchgelesen.
Wie gesagt ist mir sowas in Randominstanzen nie passiert, und in Raids kam es ab und zu mal vor, dass sich jemand daneben benommen hat, der war kurz danach serverweit bekannt und man sah ihn nie wieder.

Zu verstehen gibt es hier nicht viel: du Frust, alle Spieler Kinder. Wow, wenn du das sagst muss das ja stimmen. Täglich liest man hier, wie jemand die Community über einen Kamm schert, obwohl es eine Minderheit ist, die sich so benimmt.


----------



## Chrisjee (24. August 2010)

> Spieler sind einfach entweder egoistisch, abgehoben oder einfach doof


Eher letzteres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Topic
Mir wurde beim Turm 4mal das Tank Schwert weggewürfelt...


----------



## Collide (24. August 2010)

hatte mir vor kurzem nen tankpala hochgezogen, mir tankfähiges eq durch meinen schmiedeberuf gebastelt und danach in den inis nach besserem eq farmen gegangen. ich hab nun inzwischen aufgehört zu zählen wieviele tankitems mir von den dd's und healern weggewürfelt wurden. 

eines tages war ich wieder in ner rnd gruppe in ner hero ini. als wir den ersten boss legten droppte ein tankitem, welches mir der healer bewusst wegwürfelte, da er es ja für sein second eq brauchte...(was für ihn das normalste von der welt war) da ich keine lust hatte erneut auf nen healer zu warten, hab ich mich zusammengerissen und die ini zu ende getankt. als dann beim endboss nen healeritem droppte und meine second skillung ja heal is, hab ich dann auch bedarf drauf gemacht. (eigentlich würfel ich nur für mein main eq aber solche leute wollen es ja nich anders) naja ich bekomm das healeritem und der helpala regt sich nur noch auf weshalb ich need gemacht hätt. als ich ihn aufs tankitem ansprach meinte er nur noch "omg" , "das wär was anderes" und wurde danach noch beleidigend. 

naja ich hab mich nun dafür entschlossen nur noch mit leuten von meinem server in die inis zu gehen und will nich wissen wieviele andere tanks sich vllt. auch so entschlossen haben.   von daher brauch sich wohl keiner mehr wundern weshalb es immer so lang dauert bis sich nen tank beim dungeonfinder finden lässt, sind ja selber schuld. ich weiß dass es auch spieler gibt die rücksicht nehmen und auch anstand haben. nur leider warn die in einer sehr großen unterzahl bei den ganzen inis die ich tankte. die masse nimmt leider keine rücksicht mehr und denkt nur noch an sich.



letztendlich müssen wir damit leben, dass die leute halt nun ihr wahres gesicht zeigen. mal ehrlich, seitdem es das serverübergreifende system gibt, ist es dein meisten doch scheißegal wie se sich in der gruppe verhalten oder auf was sie würfeln, wenn die andern gruppenmitglieder doch eh nicht von ihrem server sind.


----------



## flohdaniel (24. August 2010)

Wozu gibt's nen /p Chat um sowas abzusprechen?

Ach nee, da muss man ja mindestens 5 Wörter tippen.....könnte ja passieren das man im Recount vom 2. auf den 3. Platz rutscht...


----------



## Shelung (24. August 2010)

Lieber thread ersteller.

Es ist traurig was für antworten auf diesen post kommen.


Es ist egal ob er gefragt hatt oder nicht.
Warum???

Ganz einfach. a) er war der einzige plattenträger und (

Ein soziales verhalten wäre wenn erst gefragt wird warum er bitte darauf würfelte als dd. Dann antwort schauen oder wenn nichts kommt dann kicken.


Aber viele sind inzwichen so loot gail das sie es nicht aushalten wenn sie mal nicht 1 splitter oder 10 gold bekommen.


Und ja ich meine damit die ganzen. Hättest was sagen können poster. 


Ganz ehrlich solange man mir nicht etwas unfairer weise wegwürfelt oder anderen in der grp soll er doch auch für das equip würfeln.
Selbst wenns stoff währe und es keiner rbaucht solange er ein grund hat ist es mir egal.

Manchmal frage ich mich nur was das für leute sind die hinter dem PC sitzen und mit anderen menschen so rumspringen (beziehe mich auf den kick). Es ist nur ein game und nur pixel aber mir persönlich geht es darum wieso leute so unfair sind um in genau diesem spiel aus nur pixel so loot gail zu sein.

Ich laufe manchmal durch icc und obwohl ich 5 sachen hätte gebrauchen können habe ich maximal 1 genommen weil es mir im gegensatz zu einem anderen nur kleinere vorteile bringt.


----------



## Karvon (24. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Dann schleich dich doch. Auf Whiner können die Spieler gerne verzichten glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wunderbares beispiel wie blöd die community teilweise! wirklich ist. Ich hab auch aufgehört, aber aus anderen Gründen. ingame war die Comm eigentlich immer freundlich. Natürlich bestätigen ausnahmen die Regel. Aber in meinen 5jahren wow hab ich mich immer wohl gefühlt.

mfg


----------



## Aggropip (24. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha made my day xD


@ TE passiert... so ich habe fertig


----------



## Snagard (24. August 2010)

also ich frag auch immer wenn ich zb heal oder combat oder was weiß ich brauch also secc specc halt
des is dann eh nie n problem va wenn kein anderer des tragen kann^^

aber dafür gleich wen zu kicken is schon hart


----------



## gehtdichnixan (24. August 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Lieber thread ersteller.
> 
> Es ist traurig was für antworten auf diesen post kommen.
> 
> ...



das würd ich so unterschreiben , , mein gott, es scheint selbst in nem banalen game so zu sein das keiner dem andern mehr was gönnt , traurig aber wahr , ob es nun daran liegt das die deutsche community ist wage ich mal zu beweifeln ...kann ich nicht beantworten weil ich die englische sprache nicht ausreichend beherrsche und mir das zu lästig ist alles google mäßig übersetzen zu lassen ^^ aber ich denke mal die menschen sind überall gleich , das hatt mit der staatsangehörigkeit eher weniger zu tun , dann wohl eher mit -viele user -viele deppen 
@ te ich hätts genauso gemacht


----------



## Gatax (24. August 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Wozu gibt's nen /p Chat um sowas abzusprechen?
> 
> Ach nee, da muss man ja mindestens 5 Wörter tippen.....könnte ja passieren das man im Recount vom 2. auf den 3. Platz rutscht...



Dann wird man auch gekickt weil man angeblich afk ist oder zu wenig dps macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (24. August 2010)

gehtdichnixan schrieb:


> das würd ich so unterschreiben , , mein gott, es scheint selbst in nem banalen game so zu sein das keiner dem andern mehr was gönnt , traurig aber wahr , ob es nun daran liegt das die deutsche community ist wage ich mal zu beweifeln ...kann ich nicht beantworten weil ich die englische sprache nicht ausreichend beherrsche und mir das zu lästig ist alles google mäßig übersetzen zu lassen ^^ aber ich denke mal die menschen sind überall gleich , das hatt mit der staatsangehörigkeit eher weniger zu tun , dann wohl eher mit -viele user -viele deppen
> @ te ich hätts genauso gemacht



Ich nehm mal an, dass du dich auf meinen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht beziehst.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es was mit der Staatsangehörigkeit zu tun hat, aber mit der Kultur.
Der Begriff "Gentleman" samt dazugehörigem Verhalten kommt schließlich aus England bzw. Großbritannien, was jetzt nicht heißt, dass zwangsläufig alle so sind, aber dass sich die höfliche Verhaltensweise in der Kultur verankert hat.

Einer meiner ehemaligen Englischlehrer sagte einst:
Wenn du in England jemanden fragst, wie sich sein Kind in der Schule macht, 
kriegst du als Antwort: "He's not bad".
Wenn du in Deutschland jemanden das selbe fragst, kommt als Antwort:
"Ja es geht jetzt aufs Gymnasium, Schnitt 1,7 und demnächst wird er/sie noch Klassensprecher/in und die Lehrer loben die Leistung etc."

Kurz gesagt, dort gibt es nicht ein sostark ausgefallenes Prahlverhalten wie bei uns oder in WoW-Deutsch "Poserverhalten", was ein Ausdruck dieser höflichen Verhaltensweise ist, und ich denke, der Mann hat Ahnung, wovon er da gesprochen hat, da er 2 Jahre auf der Insel gelebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vedhoc (24. August 2010)

Was ich oft erlebe, was sich der evtl gedacht.. das du einfach needest um das G eiinzustecken.. also nächstel mal darauf hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonks09 (25. August 2010)

Mir gehts in letzter Zeit auch immer öfters so.Meine Schami die ich als Heiler spiele,ist vor ca. 3 Wochen 80 geworden.Hab seit den jeden Tag die Heros abgefarmt.Das ging von, ist mir doch egal ob der Heiler noch Mana hat,und wehe ich sterbe bis, ich ninja mal den Heiler die sachen weg !
Und nicht zu vergessen, die ganzen Beleidigungen und kicks wenn man sich mal zur wehr setzt, und was dagegen schreibt.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das die, die noch net so viel Schaden machen,kommentarlos aus den Inis gekickt oder fertig gemacht werden.
Auf Sachen die man eigentlich nicht braucht, Need gemacht wird. Und damit meine ich nicht welche, die der Andere für seinen offensichtlichen 2 Skill brauchen könnte.Das beste was ich bissher gesehen hatte war eine Eule mit über 6k gs.Die need auf alles machte was sie von System aus needen konnte beim Endboss.Das war leider nicht der einzige. Scheint so als wenn das,ich mache bedarf auf die Kugel so wie früher, abgelöst hat ^^
Als DD ist es auch nicht viel besser.Meine Jäger is grade lvl 70 geworden. Klassen die ich an meisten in Moment als DD hasse, sind Krieger und Palas. Zu 80% war es bisher so, das die alles zusammengefaltet hatten, was unter 800 dps es wagte durch eine Ini zu laufen ! (Seit den bc inis)
Das beste sind immer noch die Heiler,die einen DD nicht mehr heilen, weil ihn seine Nase nicht passt,oder man mal nicht perfekt beim Boss steht wie etwa in Burg zweiter Boss, mit seinen anstürmen.Man hätte ja auch einen schritt näher stehen können als Jäger. So jemand heile ich nicht, und flame/beleidige ihn, wenn er es wagt was dagegen zu sagen.

Echt toll. Ich hab kein bock mehr auf wow wenns so weitergeht,und das wird es. Wenn ich wüsste ob es als Solospiel, sowas ähnlich, wie wow geben würd. wäre ich weg -.-*



Achja, es war vollkommen ok, das der Therd Ersteller Need auf die Hose gemacht hatte.Als einziger Platten Träger ist es offensichtlich wenn er  Need auf so eine Hose macht, er es auch brauchen könnte.Wozu gibt es das neue Plünder System in den Inis. Damit die Leute das bekommen was sie brauchen, und andere Klassen es ihnen nicht so leicht wegwürfeln können. Nur wenn er jetzt beim nächsten Boss Need auf Heilersachen gehabt hätte,wäre vieleicht ein Kick gerechtfertigt gewesen.In den Fall hätte ich ihn gefragt, ob ich jetzt nen Ticket schreiben soll ? Mit, ich will auch wie du kein dual mehr haben.Sondern alle 3 Skillbäume freigeschaltet bekommen.


----------



## Ademos14 (25. August 2010)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> fragen sollte man schon. wäre nur fair, weil es ja ggf gold oder splitter für einen anderen wären. Fragen halte ich daher für angemessen, und nicht zu viel verlangt. Alles andere wirkt halt nach ninja abgreif-versuche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn ich was brauche, mache ich Bedarf und gut ist.


----------



## dwarf303 (25. August 2010)

wenn er der einzige plattenträger war  was spricht dagegen wenn er auf platte bedarft Oo 

schwachsinn 

ganz ehrlich würd ich auch bedarf machen !!!!!!


----------



## Fremder123 (25. August 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es was mit der Staatsangehörigkeit zu tun hat, aber mit der Kultur.
> Der Begriff "Gentleman" samt dazugehörigem Verhalten kommt schließlich aus England bzw. Großbritannien, was jetzt nicht heißt, dass zwangsläufig alle so sind, aber dass sich die höfliche Verhaltensweise in der Kultur verankert hat.


Ja genau, die Engländer als Vorreiter der abendländischen Kultur... sorry, aber in letzter Zeit selten so gelacht wie über Deine Heiligsprechungen der Insulaner. Hier hast Du mal Beispiele, wie "kultiviert" die Engländer sind:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/08/24/england-frau/schmeisst-katze-in-muell-tonne-video-you-tube.html
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/08/05/jugendliche-tierquaeler/treten-kleinen-hund-fast-zu-tode.html
http://www.chip.de/news/Happy-Slapping-ueberfaelle-mit-dem-Handy-filmen_18320845.html

Woher kommen Begriffe wie Happy Slapping ("Fröhliches Schlagen")? Richtisch, aus England. Und die Engländer sind ja auch weltweit als Touristen beliebt und begehrt... besoffenes, kotzendes Gegröhle notorisch sonnenverbrannter Briten ist natürlich das Vorbild, was wir uns alle zu Herzen nehmen sollten. Falls Du das wirklich tust - mein Beileid.

Sorry für die harten Worte... aber die Briten als Vorbild in Benimmfragen... ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (25. August 2010)

Ey die Community heir ist auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen von Gehirnamputierten durchsetzt, kann das sein? Habt ihr eigentlich noch gesunden Menschenverstand, ungeschriebene Regeln als "in Stein gemeiselt" zu sehen, und dann Leute so zu vergraulen, bzw. dass hier auch noch zu fördern? 

Wie blöd kann man sein? 

Ich meine, wir reden hier über ne heroic, ok, da kann man schonmal ein wenig Ahnung vom Spiel entwickelt haben. Aber wenn die Leute nicht mehr miteinander reden, dann ist das das bekloppteste, was man als Mensch mit sozialer Kompetenz machen kann, und die nagelt sich doch jeder so gerne an die Stirn. 

Ich sage euch, ihr seid lausig, wenn ihr unterstütz, dass der TE, ohne zumindest mal Rücksprache zu halten gekickt wird. Die Situation ist klärbar gewesen, aber seit es ein Werkzeug gibt, was jeden DD... und prinzipiell alle mit ein paar Sekunden mehr Wartezeit austauschbar macht, seid ihr alle zu Assozialen verkommen.

Traurig traurig.

Merkt euch meinen Namen, ich werd meine Fresse nicht halten, wenn eine ganze Community den Bach runtergeht, es sei den, man zwingt mich dazu.


----------



## Darussios (25. August 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ja genau, die Engländer als Vorreiter der abendländischen Kultur... sorry, aber in letzter Zeit selten so gelacht wie über Deine Heiligsprechungen der Insulaner. Hier hast Du mal Beispiele, wie "kultiviert" die Engländer sind:
> 
> http://www.bild.de/B...o-you-tube.html
> http://www.bild.de/B...st-zu-tode.html
> ...



Wenn du meinen Post ganz gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass ich genannt habe, dass nicht alle zwangsläufig so sind.
In den Nachrichten wirste sicherlich nicht Vorzeigemenschen vorfinden, egal ob Engländer oder nicht, weil die keine Zuschauer/Leser/Zuhörer anziehen.

Ich nehme mir ein Gentleman-Verhalten in so manchen Punkten durchaus als Vorbild, ist doch nix schlimmes daran.
Und saufende, kotzende, prügelnde Engländer fallen in meinen Augen nicht unter den Begriff eines "Gentleman".

Kehr also net gleich alle über einen Kamm.


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

shade69 schrieb:


> Troll? wege daemlicher Schultern die eh keiner will wurdest sicher nicht gekickt. Hast mal ins recount geschaut wie viel dmg du gemacht hast? Sonst irgendwas (eventuell ausversehen) vergimpt? da "der erste" boss im dreck liegt werden die schultern auch noch blau gewesen sein!!!.... ich hab schon viele assis erlebt aber sowas nicht.




Dir ist aber schon klar das er von Grube (soviel zu deinem Blauen teil) gequatscht hat?

@TE
Ich könnte mir eh vorstellen das es ein auf Stärke gesockelter Dudu (Tank) war der sich an den 4-5er gruppen Dps mäßig hochklopft... gib einfach einen **** drauf was andere zu deinem Dmg (oder DEINER skillung) sagen hab spass am Spiel!


Don't hate the player, hate the Game!!!


----------



## Misuma (25. August 2010)

weiss gar nich was es da zu diskutieren gibt...

Er geht als plattenträger in eine ini. Es droppt platte.. er kann sie tragen und er hat need drauf und rollt auch dann drauf...!!! 

ALLES richtig....

WArum im chat ers vorher nachfragen.....??? sinnlos...


----------



## improwars (25. August 2010)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung das der TE wegen ner Bedarfaktion gekickt wurde ein bischen übertrieben ist. Ich meine er hatte nunmal als einziger wirklich was dem Teil anfangen können und wer sich wegen nem Splitter, in der heutigen Zeit wo du Gold wie am Fließband bekommst, in irgendeiner Form benachteiligt fühlt, der tut mir einfach nur Leid. Klar hätte man schreiben können... nehm ich mal für second oder so aber gleich da den Aufstandt machen halte ich nicht für ok. Davon abgesehen kann ich kaum glauben was hier manche schreiben. Ich geh eigentlich nur noch selten in Heros aber ich wurde noch nie gekick, beleidigt oder sonst was, auch wenn ich mal Bedarf angemeldet habe. Aber ich denke auch das kommt halt mal vor, mal erwischt du wirklich ein haufen guter, netter Gruppen und mal wo man nicht soviel schreibt, oder gar einer mal dabei ist der halt ein wenig auf die Trommeln haut. Sollte man alles ned so eng sehen finde ich, ist halt nur ein Spiel.

Beste Grüße


----------



## NBK-Darmok (25. August 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Ey die Community heir ist auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen von Gehirnamputierten durchsetzt, kann das sein? Habt ihr eigentlich noch gesunden Menschenverstand, ungeschriebene Regeln als "in Stein gemeiselt" zu sehen, und dann Leute so zu vergraulen, bzw. dass hier auch noch zu fördern?
> 
> Wie blöd kann man sein?
> 
> ...




LOL, du bist mir ja eine(r). Hier gleich die Mehrheit der Community zu beleidigen...und klar, jetzt kommt der Spruch, von wegen wem der Schuh paßt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich kann trotzdem nicht gutheißen, wenn jemand gleich alle hier als Asozial (nicht ASsozial weil von Anit-sozial) bezeichnet!

Aber ich befürworte einen Bann, wenn jemand Ninjalootet und nichts dazu sagt. Hatte selbst nen Pala, der auf alles gewürfelt hat, weil er erst nur Heilersachen haben wollte (war als DD mit) und dann noch gemeint hat, er würde in Zukunft auch Tank sein. Bei Platte ist mir das ja egal, aber damals war es bei mir ein Schmuckstück, wo der heilende Baum Bedarf hatte...und sowas geht einfach nicht. Allein von der Schilderung würde ich dem TE nicht unterstellen, dass er ein Ninjalooter ist und dass er rechtmäßig entfernt wurde.

Aber ich frage mich, wenn 4 Leute 1 aus der Ini voten, dann sind entweder alle sehr unfreundlich oder es war damals noch mehr in der Ini passiert....ohne die fehlende zweite Sichtweise ist das für uns nur schwer zu beurteilen. Ein Urteil steht uns daher gar nicht zu!

Gruß


----------



## Mottmichel (25. August 2010)

@ Draelia

>> Ey die Community heir ist auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen von Gehirnamputierten durchsetzt, *kann* das sein? <<
Nein, das kann nicht sein, *es ist so*.


----------



## Morélia (25. August 2010)

Mottmichel schrieb:


> @ Draelia
> >> Ey die Community heir ist auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen von Gehirnamputierten durchsetzt, *kann* das sein? <<
> Nein, das kann nicht sein, *es ist so*.


Das der Satz mit "Ey" beginnt, macht ihn noch amüsanter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (25. August 2010)

Sumeira schrieb:


> Na ja aber du warst ja augenscheinlich als Retri in der Ini. Und weils ein Tank Item war hätte ich gefragt ob ichs für Second mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Mfg




Warum soll man fragen wenn der Tank ein Bär war, jeder andere (wenns alle Plattenträger gewesen wären) hätte demnach das item als sec haben können also Würfel ich Bedarf.

Und wenn der Tank auch ein plattenträger gewesen wäre würde ich nur abwarten was er würfelt und dann entscheide ich. 

Aber nachfragen bei der zusammenstellung? 


Aber solche leute gibts wirklich ..... selbst gestern als Tank DK in einer 5er unterwegs Jäger und Retri MÜSSEN ja vor und pullen was geht und meinen das der Tank nicht mal aggro halten kann. 
Sagte nur warum soll ich aggro halten wenn ich 1. nicht mal aggro hatte und b. spotte ich nur ab wenn ich pulle und wer anders mal die aggro bekommt.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. August 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Ey die Community heir ist auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen von Gehirnamputierten durchsetzt, kann das sein? [...]


Ja kann es, wie Dein Post leider eindrucksvoll beweist...


----------



## Starfros (25. August 2010)

improwars schrieb:


> .... und wer sich wegen nem Splitter, in der heutigen Zeit wo du Gold wie am Fließband bekommst, in irgendeiner Form benachteiligt fühlt, der tut mir einfach nur Leid.



sry aber bevor dieses System eingeführt wurde hatte ich mehr splitter beisammen als in der gleichen zeit heute.

Wie oft sehe ich das jene welche bedarf anmelden wo sie eigentlich kein bedarf haben sollten ,Bezug aufs Equip.
Das seh ich hauptsächlich beim Endboss wenn das Epische Teil dran ist zum rollen. 
Da hat es wenig mit zutun wegen weil Gold wie am Fließband, da lautet es eher nur weil er die option der Bedarftaste hat haut er drauf "WEIL ER ES JA KANN" und alle anderen ob brauchbar oder nicht schauen in die Röhre weil sie kein bedarf klicken können.

Das ist für mich Goldgeil nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Das gleiche , was selten vor kommt, Randomdropp stoffteil. Das kann man ja ins AH stellen und ein stoffe mit GS von 5,8 muss ja bedarf drauf klicken. Er wurde danach auch gekickt.

Ergo seh ich es so das es arme asis sind die nur aufs Provozieren sind weil sie meinen "WEIL ICH ES KANN"


----------



## Draelia (25. August 2010)

NBK-Darmok schrieb:


> LOL, du bist mir ja eine®. Hier gleich die Mehrheit der Community zu beleidigen...und klar, jetzt kommt der Spruch, von wegen wem der Schuh paßt und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab doch ganz klar geschrieben, welchen Teil der Community ich anspreche, UND dass ich spekuliere, dass es sich aufgrund der statistischen Erhebung (hier die Antworten auf den TE) wohl um den Großteil handelt. Wie im echten Leben: Who that cap fit, them should wear it (jamicanische Weisheit, die der ein oder Andere mit Fußwerk kennt). Du ziehst Dir den Schuh an, sagst aber, Du bist ncih so. Tja, und das macht mich böse?

Ich finds immer noch anstrengend arm, wie verkommen das alles geworden ist. Es gab mal Zeiten, da hat man mit fremden Leuten geplauscht beim Schnetzeln, und was noch wichtiger ist. Niemand ist abgehaun, wenn es mal länger gedauert hat. Wer die Zeit nicht mehr hat, der wird im realen Leben relativ schnell einer Volkskrankheit namens Burnout erleiden. Ich denke, es würde wenig Sinn machen, dass jetzt alles mit Quellen zu meiner Bestätigung zu hinterlegen. Außerdem nimmt es euch den Forensinn, mich zu beschimpfen und niederzuputzen, um wegzuleugnen, dass ich vielleicht gar nicht so unrecht habe. 

Mein Gehirn arbeitet auf einer ordentlichen Schlagzahl, und mein berufliches wie privates Leben ist finanziel ordentlich abgesichert. Mir kanns grundsätzlich egal sein, aber zu Zeiten von globaler Vernetzung frag ich mich, ob es nötig ist, die eigene Sprache zu verlernen, wildfrmede Menschen runterzuputzen und sich selbst zu hypen, während man sich abends fragt, warum die Weiber einen auslachen. Auch das trifft sicher nciht alle, vielleicht tatsächlich nur eine verschwindente Minderheit, aber mit meinen 31 Jahren, einem Leben in der Punkszene mit allen Höhen und Tiefen, und dem jetzigen Erfolg in vollem Umfang, frag ich mich, ob hier nicht eine Masse Versager gebastelt wird, derer die Welt nicht mehr Herr wird.

War das schon schlau genug, um an meiner Gehirnamputation zweifeln zu lassen, oder soll ich weiter ausholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. August 2010)

Nun es soll Leute geben die dann lieber den Gegenstand verkaufen wollen als ihn dir als 2nd-Specc-Item zu gönnen.
Ich frage selbst nach, wenn keine andere Klasse/Specc in der Gruppe vorhanden ist - rein aus Höflichkeit und um 
Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.

P.S.:
Es ist nunmal so, dass sehr viele Trolle, Ninjalooter und Flamer unterwegs sind.
Ich kann das schon irgendwie nachvollziehen wenn man schon wegen Kleinigkeiten ausflippt.
Das schlimmste was man machen kann ist sich auch noch aufzuregen - verkürzt die Lebenszeit. Holt euch nen
Stressball oder ne Puppe zum draufschlagen (mit Puppe ist jetzt keine Frau gemeint). Lieber die Wut rauslassen
als ständig drauf rumzukauen.


----------



## Cyress (25. August 2010)

Anderen Sachen wegninjan ist für mich nicht in Ordnung...

Ich selber wurde auch mal komplett ohne Grund gekickt... Schaden von meiner Seite aus hatte gestimmt, die Atmosphäre in der Gruppe hatte gestimmt, es gab kein geflame und nichts... und auf einmal sehe ich nur noch den Ladebildschirm und bin draussen... ich habe die starke Vermutung, weil ich das selbe Item wie ein anderes Mitglied der Gruppe vom Endboss benötigt habe und er war mit nem Heiler aus seiner Gilde in der Ini... und da immer alle brav auf ja klicken, wenn dieses Fenster kommt... Naja... traurig ists auf jedenfall.

Jedem den dieses ewige gerenne und die Unfreundlichkeit auf die Nerven geht kann ich nur empfehlen: "Macht eure Heros Nachts!" Ich selber habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute Nachts ruhiger und freundlicher sind und auch oftmals kommunikativer. =) Leider sind die Wartezeiten da länger, aber vielleicht liegts genau da dran. ^-^


----------



## Stevesteel (25. August 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Son Schwachsinn. Wenn kein anderer Plattenträger dabei ist, muss er nicht fragen. Wäre der Tank selbst ein Plattenträger und würde darauf bedarf machen, DANN könnte man FREUNDLICHER Weise nachfragen, OB man denn auch mit drauf würfeln darf. Aber selbst wenn er einfach so mit bedarf drauf gemacht hätte, wäre es sein gutes Recht gewesen. So einfach ist das.
> 
> Was ich aber auch okay finde. War gestern mit sonem Gladiatorbetitelten Holypriest von Aegwynn in PdC Hero, beim Endboss dropt der Casterdolch. Keiner hatte bedarf, der assoziale(warum assozial, erfahrt ihr jetzt :>) Priest macht bedarf. Wahnsinn, auf das Item hatte er wirklich need! Achne, er hatte ja den Itemlevel 277 2200er Rated zornerfüllten Dagger, der mal eben so das doppelte an ZM hat an. Naja, nichts desto trotz hat er bedarf drauf gemacht, es bekommen und direkt danach ohne tschüss zu sagen abgehauen. Und soetwas ist dann okay, ja?... *kopfschüttel*
> Der Druide vom TE, genau so wie der Priester in meinem Fall haben eine Verwarnung für assoziales Verhalten verdient.



evtl. brauchte er es ja, um an sein Hitcap ranzukommen, vielleicht war er im 2nd Spec Shadow?


----------



## Poseidoom (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem Ele-Schami in irgentwelchen Inzen bin und irgentwas fürs 2nd Spec dropt, wo ich aber sehe, es braucht keiner, würfel ich auch immer bedarf. Gekickt/geflamt wurde ich aus dem Grund noch nicht.^^


----------



## Viperxx (26. August 2010)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem Ele-Schami in irgentwelchen Inzen bin und irgentwas fürs 2nd Spec dropt, wo ich aber sehe, es braucht keiner, würfel ich auch immer bedarf. Gekickt/geflamt wurde ich aus dem Grund noch nicht.^^



Ich hab mich gestern wieder in die Grube gewagt :-)

In der Gruppe war ein Verstärker Schamy der auch auf 2nd gear gewürfelt hat und zwar beim ersten und beim 2. Boss.
Es hat auch gesagt, irgentwann wird er auch einen dualspecc haben, aber erst nachdem er´s gewürfelt hatte.
War auch einen jedem egal, es haben ihm sogar ein paar ein fettes GZ in den Chat gepostet, auf gut deutsch - es war jedem ****egal, es gab auch natürlich keinen kick oder flame.


----------

